# Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte heute ein sehr interessantes Gespräch mit zwei Vorständen größerer Vereine. Beide wollen dort ein Verbot von Frolic mit der Begründung, Frolic würde durch die schnelle Auflösung im Wasser überdurchschnittlich die Gewässer belasten, durchsetzen.

 Ich finde das höflich gesagt einen Schmarren und wir haben uns trefflich gestritten (und dabei ein paar Obstler niedergemacht, es ging also durchaus freundschaftlich zu).

 Wie ist die Position/Regelung bzgl. Frolic in euren Vereinen und was denkt ihr zu diesem Thema?

 Meine Meinung: Frolic ist für die Gewässer weder besser noch schlechter als Boilies. Ich kenne auch keine fundierte Studie, die das anders darstellt.


----------



## Joachim_P_R (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Hallo Naturliebhaber, belegen kann ich es auf die schnelle nicht, aber Frolic ist ein Nahrungsmittel für Hunde, also nahrhaft. Das bedeutet das Frolic wie auch das füttern von Wasservögel einem Gewässer schadet. Boilies sollen nur Fische anlocken und sind nicht besonders nahrhaft und belasten ein Gewässer zwar auch, aber nicht so arg wie Tierfutter.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Absoluter Unsinn. Das Futter kommt auch so ins Wasser, ob Boilie, oder Frolic ist egal. Und solange Stippfischen und das Anfüttern erlaubt ist, ist es eine Aktion lediglich gegen die Karpfenangler.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und solange Stippfischen und das Anfüttern erlaubt ist, ist es eine Aktion lediglich gegen die Karpfenangler.


 
 Um das klarzustellen: Anfüttern ist in allen mir bekannten Vereinen nur bis 1 Liter pro Tag zulässig, das Anlegen von Futterstellen gar nicht.

 Insofern hat das erst mal nix mit einer Aktion gegen Karpfenangler zu tun. Da sind "Überzeugungstäter" am Werk.

 Die Praxis sieht natürlich etwas anders aus, obwohl niemand übertreibt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Joachim_P_R schrieb:


> Hallo Naturliebhaber, belegen kann ich es auf die schnelle nicht, aber Frolic ist ein Nahrungsmittel für Hunde, also nahrhaft. Das bedeutet das Frolic wie auch das füttern von Wasservögel einem Gewässer schadet. Boilies sollen nur Fische anlocken und sind nicht besonders nahrhaft und belasten ein Gewässer zwar auch, aber nicht so arg wie Tierfutter.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Joachim



 Warum sind Boilies und Pellets nicht nahrhaft? Und was ist mit Mais, Weizen, ... ?


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Absoluter Unsinn. Das Futter kommt auch so ins Wasser, ob Boilie, oder Frolic ist egal. Und solange Stippfischen und das Anfüttern erlaubt ist, ist es eine Aktion lediglich gegen die Karpfenangler.




Ich glaub man muss schon zwischen Boilie und Frolic differenzieren, zumindest was die Zusammensetzung betrifft.

Kenn mich mit Boilies nicht ganz so aus, aber Fleisch und Knochen sind keine Inhaltsstoffe von Boilies, oder ?

Das wäre für mich der einzige Grund; der Fleisch und Abfallanteil im Frolic.


@Naturliebhaber

Zitat:"Beide wollen dort ein Verbot von Frolic mit der Begründung, Frolic würde  durch die schnelle Auflösung im Wasser überdurchschnittlich die  Gewässer belasten, durchsetzen."

Das wurde doch ganz sicher noch weiter ausgeführt ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Boilies haben Fischmehl drin. Manche auch Fleischmehl. Und aus was besteht sowas wohl? Nährwert technisch würde ich Boilies vor Frolic schätzen, denn Boilies sind viel härter gepresst und gegen den Nährwert von Sojamehl und Fischmehl und Ei muss Frolic erst einmal ankommen...

Das ist typisches Vorstandsgesappel von Leuten, die garkeine Ahnung haben und mal irgenwas (vorzugsweise gegen die Karpfenfraktion) machen wollen um die alten Nörgler im Verein ruhig zu stellen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das ist typisches Vorstandsgesappel von Leuten, die garkeine Ahnung haben und mal irgenwas (vorzugsweise gegen die Karpfenfraktion) machen wollen um die alten Nörgler im Verein ruhig zu stellen.



Dann hätten sie wohl die Boilies auch verboten.
Und welcher Hardcore Carphunter fischt mit Hundefutter?
Jetzt fang doch nicht schon wieder mit so einer Verschwörungstheorie an.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das ist typisches Vorstandsgesappel von Leuten, die garkeine Ahnung haben und mal irgenwas (vorzugsweise gegen die Karpfenfraktion) machen wollen um die alten Nörgler im Verein ruhig zu stellen.



Beide Vorstände sind passionierte Karpfenangler. Die entnehmen pro Jahr keine 5kg Fisch und angeln gezielt auf die Dicken (die sie auch fangen). Es ist also definitiv keine "Karpfenanglerhasserei", sondern Überzeugung (die ich, wie schon gesagt, absolut nicht teile).

Das sind wirklich gute Angler.

PS: Wer angelt schon mit Frolic gezielt auf Karpfen? Ich zumindest fange u.a. damit meine großen Brassen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Was ist mit Stippfutter?

Was ist mit Pellets?

Wenn das erlaubt ist, dann ist ein Frolic Verbot lächerlich. Der Nährwert Eintrag wird durch Bolies höher sein, im Prinzip aber auch egal. Denn wenn der Boilie gefressen wird, dann schei**en die Karpfen eine große Menge von dem Zeug wieder aus.

Ob nun der Frolic so aufgelöst (oder eher von Weissfischen zerlegt) oder der Karpfen in kurzer Zeit einmal einen Boilie "verarbeitet" und große Teile des Nährwerts wieder ausscheidet, ist für das Gewässer völlig egal.

Früher waren die Leut auch fester Überzeugung, die Erde sei eine Scheibe. Oder man müsse Hexen verbrennen. Das waren sicherlich auch Leute, die in irgendwas anderem gut waren...


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

@Naturliebhaber

Also bist du Hardcore Brassenhunter.
Bitte wenn schon dann komplett zitieren.
Ich schrieb Carphunter.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> PS: Wer angelt schon mit Frolic gezielt auf Karpfen? Ich zumindest fange u.a. damit meine großen Brassen.



In einigen Situationen ist die Option "Frolic" manchmal absolut genial und kann gut zum Erfolg beitragen. Prinzipiel ist es aber immer nich schön, wenn man eingeengt wird und etwas verboten wird.

Und selbst wenn du kein Frolic verwendest, irgendwann wird was verboten was auch du einsetzt. Das verstehen die Verbotsbegrüsser in Deutschland nur leider nicht. #q


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Es gibt wohl kaum ein anderes Hundefutter welches dermaßen mit Farbstoffen versetzt ist wie Frolic, dass Zeug ist nicht nur schlecht für Hunde, sondern sicherlich auch fürs Gewässer!Das was bei Hunden hinten raus kommt sieht aus wie rote Farbe!
Pinkies sind auch wegen der Farbstoffe verboten worden.
Früher ging das Gerücht um, dass in der weichen Frolic Sorte sogar Glykol (Frostschutz) drin war.
Ich denke, man muss nicht alles ins Gewässer kippen, nur weil die Chance besteht, dass es von dicken Fischen gefressen wird!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Naja, wenn man das im Supermark kaufen kann, dann denkt man ja zuerst einmal, das man damit zumindest niemanden vergiften wird.

Ansonsten soll sich Stiftung Warentest das mal anschauen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



pinhead schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> 
> Also bist du Hardcore Brassenhunter.
> Bitte wenn schon dann komplett zitieren.
> Ich schrieb Carphunter.



Was zitieren? #c

 Ich fische eher selten mit Frolic, und wenn dann auf Brassen. Frolic nehme ich besonders gern zum Anfüttern, auch wenn der Hakenköder ein Pellet ist. Und ja, ich befische die Exemplare jenseits der 50cm (im Fluss) ganz gezielt, weil ich daraus sehr leckere Sachen mache. |rolleyes

 Auf Karpfen fische ich mit Mais und Boilies.

 Mir geht's bei diesem Thread generell um das Thema Frolic, weil ich nicht einsehe, dass Frolic einen negativeren Einfluss auf Gewässer haben soll als Boilies, Mais etc.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



> Ansonsten soll sich Stiftung Warentest das mal anschauen.



Das haben sie(2006) und Frolic hat sehr schlecht abgeschnitten!

Jürgen


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man das im Supermark kaufen kann, dann denkt man ja zuerst einmal, das man damit zumindest niemanden vergiften wird.
> 
> Ansonsten soll sich Stiftung Warentest das mal anschauen.



Man kann auch Klosteine im Supermarkt kaufen.
Kannst dir die ja dran hängen.

Wenn was verboten wird, dann vom Pächter/Bewirtschafter.
Und wenn mir das nicht passt, angel ich woanders.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das haben sie(2006) und Frolic hat sehr schlecht abgeschnitten!
> 
> Jürgen



Naja und trotzdem ist das Zeug als Tierfutter im Supermarkt und Tierfutterläden zu erwerben. Von daher. #c

Das mit der Stiftung war übrigens ein wenig Ironisch, falls du den Fall Ritter Sport mitbekommen hast... :m

Und wenn es nach Farbe geht, die Murmeln sind auch meist bunt und was Fische im Karpfensack oder auf der Matte ausscheiden ist auch ganz klar zu erkennen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl kaum ein anderes Hundefutter welches dermaßen mit Farbstoffen versetzt ist wie Frolic, dass Zeug ist nicht nur schlecht für Hunde, sondern sicherlich auch fürs Gewässer!Das was bei Hunden hinten raus kommt sieht aus wie rote Farbe!
> Pinkies sind auch wegen der Farbstoffe verboten worden.
> Früher ging das Gerücht um, dass in der weichen Frolic Sorte sogar Glykol (Frostschutz) drin war.
> Ich denke, man muss nicht alles ins Gewässer kippen, nur weil die Chance besteht, dass es von dicken Fischen gefressen wird!
> ...


 
 Hundefutter untersteht bzgl. Färbemitteln den gleichen Gesetzen wie Boilies etc. Das Verbot von Frolic löst also dieses Problem garantiert nicht.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Pinkies sind auch wegen der Farbstoffe verboten worden.


 
 Wo sind Pinkies verboten? |bigeyes
 In Bayern jedenfalls an keinem mir bekannten Gewässer.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Hier in der näheren Umgebung gibt es einigermaßen häufig Verbote für:
Mais, Hunde-und Katzenfutter und Boilies. 
Ein Verein hat es sogar geschafft alle 3 Köder zu verbieten 
http://www.sportanglerbund-weiden.de/html/angelbedingungen.htm


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hier in der näheren Umgebung gibt es einigermaßen häufig Verbote für:
> Mais, Hunde-und Katzenfutter und Boilies.
> Ein Verein hat es sogar geschafft alle 3 Köder zu verbieten
> http://www.sportanglerbund-weiden.de/html/angelbedingungen.htm



Muhaha, endgeil! :vik:

 Wer tritt in solche Vereine ein?


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hier in der näheren Umgebung gibt es einigermaßen häufig Verbote für:
> Mais, Hunde-und Katzenfutter und Boilies.
> Ein Verein hat es sogar geschafft alle 3 Köder zu verbieten
> http://www.sportanglerbund-weiden.de/html/angelbedingungen.htm



Darf ich da dann mit Pellets angeln? Oder mit Gel "Boilies"? 

Naja, ich muss da ja nicht angeln. Wer sich freiwillig solche restriktiven Angelbedingungen (was war das noch? Angeln ein Hobby für Selbstentfaltung und Verwirklichung? Und dann solche Restriktionen...#d) schafft soll da selber dran knabbern.

Aber dann nach Norge fahren und da richtig die Sau rauslassen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Muhaha, endgeil! :vik:
> 
> Wer tritt in solche Vereine ein?



Kochtopf-Raubfischangler.


----------



## steppes (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

In der Test von 2010 wurde Frolic ein "sehr gut" vergeben, also macht dieses Zeug bitte nicht schlechter als es ist. Warum es für das Gewässer schlechter sein soll als anderes Futter erschließt mir nicht, und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das Frolic an irgendeinem Gewässer mehr benutzt wird als hochwertige Boilies oder Futter. Was ist schädlicher 30kg Futter beim Hegefischen oder pro Ansitz 1kg Frolic?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Darf ich da dann mit Pellets angeln? Oder mit Gel "Boilies"?



 Gewässer mit Boilie-Verbot kenne ich hier in der Gegend einige (wobei an diesen wiederum Frolic zulässig ist :q).

 Dass ein Verein den Einsatz von Mais verbietet, ist aber schon preisverdächtig, weil völlig sinnfrei. 

http://www.fr-online.de/gesundheit/...demenz-bedroht-die-welt,3242120,25595068.html


----------



## pxnhxxd (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Kochtopf-Raubfischangler.



Geil,
Im Keile treiben bist du echt klasse.
Erst die die Verschwörungstheorie gegen die Karpfenangler und jetzt ziehst du über die Raubfischangler her.
Einigkeit unter der Anglerschaft sieht anders aus.
Hast vieleicht auch die Einschränkungen fürs Raubfischangeln gelesen?
Du angelst doch auch auf Mefo's, ist kein Raubfisch oder was?


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Wenn sich der Vorstand eines Angelvereines sowas in den Kopf gesetzt hat, dann ist das so. Und selbst wenn nun der Papst, die Queen und der Dalai Lama gegenteiliges Behaupten, werden die Meinungen nicht revidiert.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Es gibt Gründe die dazu führen, dass eine  Regelementierung beim Einbringen von Nährstoffen (Futter!) schon verständlich ist. 

z.B. 
Wenn es sich um ein C&R Karpfengewässer handelt und dort über Jahre hinweg nur massiv Nährstoffe (Futter) eingebracht wird und im Gegenzug keine Nährstoffe in Form von Fischen entnommen werden. Kann es da schon zu Problemen kommen. 

Aber die Gründe für die Verbote hier, liegen meist ganz anders begründet - und wenn man da mal genauer auf den Zahn fühlt, dann bleibt meist nichts übrig außer Fangneid und obskure Theorien. Aber gut, wir leben in einem freien Land - wenn die Angler das mehrheitlich so wollen dann soll es halt so sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Gewässer mit Boilie-Verbot kenne ich hier in der Gegend einige (wobei an diesen wiederum Frolic zulässig ist :q).
> 
> Dass ein Verein den Einsatz von Mais verbietet, ist aber schon preisverdächtig, weil völlig sinnfrei.
> 
> http://www.fr-online.de/gesundheit/...demenz-bedroht-die-welt,3242120,25595068.html



Das ist dann eben ein Verbot, um die Karpfenangler gezielt zu behindern. Nunja, fairerweise muss man sagen, das manche Karpfenangler es auch übertreiben. Aber da muss auch wieder die Frage gestellt werden, wenn man als Karpfenangler sowieso als Outlaw in manchen Vereinen gesehen wird (wo die alte Kochtopfangler Garde sitzt) dann braucht sich keiner wundern, warum sich solche Leute um garnichts scheren und einfach ihr Ding durchziehen.

Da ist der Verein von Franz schon vorbildlich, er unterbindet gleich alle Methoden für den Friedfischfang und stößt somit einem großen Teil der Anglerschaft vor den Kopf - Im Prinzip allen nicht-Raubfischanglern. Und wenn man das allg. Abschlageprinzip in Bayern bedenkt, dann hat man es dort als Angler, der nicht Raubfische abschlagen will schon sehr schwer.

Verbote erlassen ist nicht ganz einfach. Diese wieder aufheben noch viel schwerer. Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, warum solche Vereine sich solche Restriktionen auflegen.

Und nochmal der Verein von Franz. Dort sind Bilder von Aalen und Welsen. Fischarten die nur künstlich in die Teiche reinkommen können (in der größe und Menge gilt das auch für den Wels). Von daher kann der Vorstand schonmal kein Interesse an der Natur an sich haben - und eine Begründung des Anfütterverbotes in die Richtung entfällt schon einmal.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es reine Schikane und weil der Vorstand wahrscheinlich in Ruhe einen Küchenzander fangen möchte und dabei nicht durch (fangende) Friedfischangler gestört werden möchte, wird eben mal locker flockig ein absolute Großteil der Angelmethoden verboten.

Willkommen in Deutschland...:q:q:q


----------



## pxnhxxd (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Und der Karpfen kommt nicht künstlich ins Gewässer, Herr Wissenschaftler?
Der Laicht ja überall prächtig ab.

Selten so einen ....... gehört!!!"


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Aber die Gründe für die Verbote hier, liegen meist ganz anders begründet - und wenn man da mal genauer auf den Zahn fühlt, dann bleibt meist nichts übrig außer Fangneid und obskure Theorien. Aber gut, wir leben in einem freien Land - wenn die Angler das mehrheitlich so wollen dann soll es halt so sein.



Das is ein generelles Problem. Ein paar finden das Verbot gut, 60% interessiert es nicht und schon ist so ein Verbot erlassen worden. 

Und die 60% *können nicht verstehen*, das irgendwann auch etwas verboten wird, was sie betrifft und es sich dann ebenfalls niemand dafür interessiert.

Hier möchte ich noch einmal den Post vom guten Ralle24 in dem Welsthread über die Intelligenzproblematik unter den Anglern hervorrufen. Es trifft das Kernproblem immer und immer wieder absolut auf den Punkt.

Schade für den Angelsport, der ja nicht nur aus Wurm und Köfi baden, oder KuKö durchs Wasser pflügen besteht.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Pre...Groundbaiting(inGerman)_PopularScientific.pdf


----------



## Mozartkugel (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Frolic würde ich keinem Hund antun und den Fischen wünsche ich es auch nicht 
Wenn ihr unbedingt mit Hundefutter anfüttern wollt, dann nimmt etwas gescheites... 

http://www.orijen.de/html/hundenahrung.html

oder

http://www.wolfsblut.com/

:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Presentations/Presentation_Groundbaiting%28inGerman%29_PopularScientific.pdf



Danke für den Link! Die Zusammenfassung von Arlinghaus ist echt gut und er beschreibt das Problem auch meiner Meinung nach absolut richtig.

Fangneid ist der Hauptgrund. Und wenn in Vereinen die Kommunikationskultur vernünftig funktionieren würde (wofür stehen e.V. noch gleich und was sind u.a. Zielsetzungen von denen?) dann könnte man mit den Karpfenanglern auch geringere Futtermengen vereinbaren. Bei nichteinhaltung dann eben drakonische Strafen.

So könnte jeder wenigstens noch Angeln. Und wenn Bolies und Füttern per se nicht als der Teufel von manchen Vereinsmitgliedern behandelt werden, dann könnte man der Jugend auch erklären, das man garnicht die mega Mengen braucht, sondern lieber mit bedacht die Stellen auswählt und gezielt füttert. 

Wie gesagt, so könnte jeder noch seinem Hobby nachgehen.

Und nochmal zu Franzl seinem Verein. Dort darf nicht gefüttert werden. Es werden aber durch das Entnahmeverbot massiv Fische entnommen und damit Nährstoffe entnommen (Weissfische fressen Nährstoffe, Raubfische fressen Weissfische, Raubfischangler fressen Raubfische).

Somit könnte man im Prinzip die Leute auch füttern lassen und man müsste so weniger Weissfische besetzen. Eine Win-Win-Situation für alle (Friedfischangler können Angeln und mehr Geld für Besatzmaßnahmen für Raubfische).

Aber solche (eninfachen) Lösungen sind wohl einfach zuviel des guten. Und das Neidproblem löst sowas auch nicht.


----------



## pxnhxxd (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

@Allrounder27

Jetzt hör doch mal mit deinem Neid-Driss auf. Also ich freue mich über jedes Kapitale Wasserschwein was du raus ziehst, und das als Raubfischangler.
Keiner weis wie es Gewässertechnisch aussieht an diesem besagten Gewässer.
Das Anfütter der reinste Dünger im Gewässer ist ist ja wohl jedem klar.

Wenn in diesem Gewässer nun das Kraut in einem breiten Gürtel um den ganzen See steht, ist es sinnvoll dort einzuschreiten und gewisse Futtersorten zu beschränken .
Ich sehe das eher als kompromiss damit die reine Boiliefischerei weitergeführt werden könnte.

Also nochmal in Kürze:
Man verbietet dies und das, damit die Boiliefraktion guten Gewissens weiter fischen kann.

Leider guckt dann der Hardcore Brassenhunter in die Röhre.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und nochmal zu Franzl seinem Verein. Dort darf nicht gefüttert werden.


Stimmt nicht!
Verboten sind Boilies, Hu &Ka Fu und Mais.
Diese gelten quasi als verbotener Gegenstand:
Schon das bloße mitführen wird mit sofortigem Entzug der Erlaubnis geahndet...#d
Wehe dem, der eine Dose Mais im Rucksack (vergessen) hat...#q

Sonst steht nix von einen Anfütterverbot!
:mPellets, Tigernüsse, Kicherebsen und Co. dürfen also auch zentnerweise verklappt werden...



> Es werden aber durch das Entnahmeverbot massiv Fische entnommen und damit Nährstoffe entnommen (Weissfische fressen Nährstoffe, Raubfische fressen Weissfische, Raubfischangler fressen Raubfische).


|kopfkrat
Ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn, was Du da schreibst, oder?

Und wenn ein Raubfisch entnommen wird, werden, egal wieviele zig Kilo Weisfisch er in seinem Leben verputzt hat, nur die Nährstoffen entnommen, die in seinem Körpergewebe gespeichert sind.
Den Rest hat er wieder zurückgesch...en!


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Meinte Entnahmegebot!

Wieviel Nährstoffe der Fisch entnimmt ist erst einmal egal. Wichtig ist nur, das mit ihm Nährstoffe entnommen werden. Somit wären wir wieder bei der Rechnung, mehr Anfüttern = Weissfische wachsen besser. Damit braucht man weniger Weissfische besetzen und kann mehr für Raubfische ausgeben. Alle Angler hätten was davon.

Und wenn nun einer aus dem Verein kommt und sagt, das die garkeine Weissfische besetzten müssen, weil die Gewässer so irre Produktiv sind. Nunja, dann sollen sie mal den Arlinghaus lesen und merken, das in sehr produktiven Geässsern der Effekt durch das Anfüttern sehr, sehr gering ausfällt.


----------



## pxnhxxd (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Das verstehe ich auch nicht.
Auf der einen seite hetzt er gegen Raubfischangler und auf der anderen Seite sind sie dann wieder zum Nutzen für ihn.

Begreift denn hier keiner das er nur auf Stunk aus ist.

Was hat das ganze mit Frolic zu tun.
Wieso wird jetzt hier alles auf Karpfen pupliziert. Es wurde auch schon gezielt auf Aal u. WELS mit Tierfutter gefischt


----------



## Sebastian91 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Also ich Angel seit mehr 10 Jahren in meinen Hausgewässer auf Karpfen und das nur mit Frolic....und die Wasserqualität werd immer besser und das sind paar Jahren schon einige Kilos zugekommen .... und sowas ist gar keine Diskosion bei uns im Verein .... 

Lg 
Sebastian :vik:


----------



## phirania (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Wartet nur ab,bis die ersten Fische anfagen zu Bellen.
Dann weiß man das zu viel Frolic angefüttert wurde.
Für einen bellenden Fisch am Haken geht keiner mehr angeln.#d#d#d


----------



## kati48268 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Mir haben ältere Kollegen erzählt, dass damals, als Maden neu als Köder auf den Markt kamen, es reichlich Verbotsdiskussionen gab. Die verseuchen Gewässer, fressen Fische von innen heraus auf... |uhoh:

Ähnlich hab ich es bei Frolic erlebt; es war neu, ungewöhnlich, hat gefangen wie Sau... das muss unbedingt untersagt werden.

Solche Verbote haben (fast überall) nur 2 Gründe:
Unwissenheit & Fangneid.

Und da Vorstände auch noch zumeist aus jungen, aufgeschlossenen Menschen zusammengesetzt sind...


----------



## pxnhxxd (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Da müsste man auch wissen um welches Gewässer es sich handelt.

Wissen wir aber nicht.

- Ist es stark Krautbewachsen
- Wird das Gewässer zur  Trinkwassergewinnung genutzt
-Verhältniss von Anglern und Gewässergrösse

Es jetzt zu pauschalisieren ist auch falsch.
In einem nahegelegenen See hat der Vorstand auch das Futtermittel auf 1kg beschränkt und die sind weisgott keine Raubfischangler.

Im Rursee (Obersee) ist das Anfüttern ganz verboten. (Trinkwasser).

Und Pinkies werden bei uns schon seit Jahren keine mehr verkauft.
Wegen der Farbstoffe find ich auch Sinnfrei, was ist denn zb mit Powerbait, ist wohl kein Farbstoff drin.

Als nächstes geht dann wohl ne Bleidiskusion los.


----------



## NickAdams (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Frolic ist ein erstklassiger Köder, mit dem man gut fängt - deshalb wird er oft verboten (Fangneid). Außerdem sind in vielen Vereinen auch Besitzer von Angelgeschäften, und die wollen natürlich ihre eigenen Köder verkaufen ... 

 An Gewässern, an denen Frolic-Verbot besteht, halte ich mich natürlich strikt an die Regel und fische nur noch mit Bolies; und zwar mit diesen Selbstgemachten, das ist nicht verboten:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZqwUOojAfQ

 So long,

 Nick


----------



## Fin (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn das erlaubt ist, dann ist ein Frolic Verbot lächerlich.



Sehe ich auch so. Hängt aber auch von anderen Faktoren ab wie Fischbestand, Angeldruck, Gewässergröße, Gewässerzustand etc.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Früher waren die Leut auch fester Überzeugung, die Erde sei eine Scheibe.



Ebenso eine These die auch "damals" NICHT weit verbreitet war, bzw. von sehr wenigen propagiert wurde(neuzeitliches Märchen). Es wird heute einfach falsch dargestellt


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



pinhead schrieb:


> Da müsste man auch wissen um welches Gewässer es sich handelt.
> 
> Wissen wir aber nicht.
> 
> ...


Das spielt bei der Ursprungsfrage alles keine Rolle:
Es soll ausschließlich Frolic verboten werden, da befürchtet wird, die schnelle Lösichkeit hat negative Auswirkungen.

Und das ist Unfug!
Es zählt nur die Nährstoffmenge, die ins Wasser eingebracht wird.
Ob´s gefressen und gesch...en wird, oder einfach so vergammelt ist Nebensache.



> Und Pinkies werden bei uns schon seit Jahren keine mehr verkauft.
> Wegen der Farbstoffe find ich auch Sinnfrei, was ist denn zb mit Powerbait, ist wohl kein Farbstoff drin.



Du schmeißt Äpfel und Birnen durcheinander!

1. Pinkies sind kleine Maden, die völlig legal, fast überall im Handel sind.
Sie haben zwar einen leichten rotschimmer sind aber nicht gefärbt.

Du meinst sicher die gefärbten Maden!

2.Farbstoff ist nicht gleich Farbstoff!

Maden färben ist leider nicht so einfach:
Sie müssen den Farbstoff mit dem Futter aufnehmen.
Der einzige Farbstoff, mit dem das funktioniert ist hochgradig krebserregend!

Powerbait dagegen ist (hoffe ich zumindest) mit Lebensmittelfarbe gefärbt.


----------



## Lazarus (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Ein Verein in  meiner Umgebung hat das Angeln mit Frolic verboten, weil die Karpfen dadurch rotes Fleisch bekommen und nach Frolic schmecken. #c

Ein Grund, für das Verbot von Frolic könnte der Preis sein. Das Zeug ist nun mal viel billiger als gute Boilies, da könnte der Karpfenangler auf die Idee kommen, entsprechend größere Mengen zu füttern.

Würde mich jemand fragen, würde ich Frolic grundsätzlich als Hakenköder erlauben, weil die eingebrachte Menge vernachlässigbar ist. Ob Frolic zum Füttern verwendet werden muss, ist eine andere Frage.
Dass Frolic in jedem Fall schlechter für ein Gewässer sind als Boilies glaube ich aber nicht. Das Hundefutter wird im großen und ganzen immer die selben Inhaltsstoffe haben, bei Boilies würde ich da nicht die Hand dafür ins Feuer legen. Gerade kleine und mittlere Hersteller werden ihre Ware sicher nicht auf Gewässserverträglichkeit prüfen lassen (können).


----------



## Hezaru (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Frolicverbot, Maisverbot etz, in meinen Augen alles Schmarrn.
In unserem Verein gibt es sowas garnicht, finde ich gut.
Jeder Gewitterguss spült mehr Nährstoffe in ein Gewässer als irgendwelche Futteraktionen (schätze ich mal).
Und dann? Verbietet man danach Pelets, Mais Getreide und am Schluss Würmer? 
Und danach Grundblei (Abreissgefahr), Gummiköder (Weichmacher), ups und Bleikopf|kopfkrat
Aber der Bäuli vom Händler unseres Vertrauens ist absolut in Ordnung?
Mit Verboten währe ich sehr Vorsichtig. Das kann man nämlich noch unendlich weitertreiben.|bigeyes

PS:
Naturliebhaber,
Obstler und sonstige Alkoholische Getränke gehören natürlich VERBOTEN!!! die haben zu viele NÄHRSTOFFE:q


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> ...
> Es soll ausschließlich Frolic verboten werden, da befürchtet wird, die schnelle Lösichkeit hat negative Auswirkungen.
> ...



Und mehr wurde bei Eurer Obstler Diskussion nicht gesagt ?
Wurden die negativen Auswirkungen auch mal aufgeführt ?

Die Kollegen Vorstand haben das doch sicher noch irgendwie weiter begründet.
Fänd ich mal sehr interessant zu wissen, was da noch zu gesagt wurde.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Bei uns hier gibts keine (Natur-) Köder-Beschränkung für den Haken direkt. Dafür ist jegliches Anfüttern (egal mit was) überall verboten.

Das kommt aber soweit ich weiß von den Gemeinden und nicht von den Vereinen selbst: Alle Seen hier sind recht klein und dazu Badeseen - an Pfählen hängen da Tafeln mit der aktuellen Wasserqualität usw. Ist jedenfalls immer ein Gemeindestempel drunter.


----------



## Hezaru (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

@ PirschHirsch und andere...
An Trinkwasserseen, Badeseen etz. wird natürlich extrem auf den Nährstoffeintrag geachtet.
Das haben wir in Mittelfranken an unseren Badegewässern auch.
Trotzdem, was bringt so ein Fütterverbot wenn bei jedem Hochwasser das Tausendfache eingeschwemmt wird#d
Bei uns in Mfr. ist ein Besatz von 250 K3 pro Hecktar normal.
Ich rede von flachen Karpfenweihern als Angelweiher.
Besetzt man solche Weiher sehr dünn kommt es zur Algenblüte weil das Wasser zu klar ist. (Lichteintrag)
Wenn wir Karpfen von auf K2 auf K3 ziehen (300 auf 3000qm) brauche ich ca. 20Zentner Getreide, und da kommt jetzt jemand mit ein paar Kilo Frolic...


----------



## Döbeldepp (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ein Verein in  meiner Umgebung hat das Angeln mit Frolic verboten, weil die Karpfen dadurch rotes Fleisch bekommen und nach Frolic schmecken. #c



 wie geil ist das den , wieviel Frolic (man bedenke den Preis!!!!!) muss ein Karpfen futtern um so abzugehn. Desweiteren wieviel € an Frolic muß man ins Wasser kippen damit der versaut ist. Also ich glaube da schaden verlorene Bleie , abgerissenen Schnüre, Vorfächer , Gummiköder usw. einem Gewässer mehr. 

Was ist den dann eigentlich mit Frolicboilies , ist das dann rechtliche Grauzone 

Geiler Tröt 

Petri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Döbeldepp schrieb:


> Was ist den dann eigentlich mit Frolicboilies , ist das dann rechtliche Grauzone



 Das ist keine Grauzone, sondern ganz klar verboten, weil in den jeweiligen Verordnungen typischerweise etwas in der Art "Das Angeln mit Hunde- und Katzenfutter ist verboten" steht. Und da spielt es keine Rolle, ob das Frolic im Boilie "versteckt" wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



hanzz schrieb:


> Und mehr wurde bei Eurer Obstler Diskussion nicht gesagt ?
> Wurden die negativen Auswirkungen auch mal aufgeführt ?
> 
> Die Kollegen Vorstand haben das doch sicher noch irgendwie weiter begründet.
> Fänd ich mal sehr interessant zu wissen, was da noch zu gesagt wurde.



Die Beweggründe sind, schlicht gesagt, "gefühltes Wissen".
 Man glaubt, dass die schnelle Auflösung von Frolic zur Belastung der Gewässer führt.  

 Andererseits ist es genau so, wie von Hezaru geschildert: Pro Jahr verfüttern die Vereine mehrere Tonnen Weizen und Mais zur Karpfenaufzucht. 

 7 Tonnen Weizen pro Jahr auf 15ha Zuchtweiher sind da nicht außergewöhnlich und werden von den Kollegen restlos verputzt.

 Die ganze Logik ist bei Licht besehen also etwas krude.


----------



## Muddhj (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Neue Zucht... Deutsche Schäfer-Karpfen...*brüll*


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



> Andererseits ist es genau so, wie von Hezaru geschildert: Pro Jahr verfüttern die Vereine mehrere Tonnen Weizen und Mais zur Karpfenaufzucht.
> 
> 7 Tonnen Weizen pro Jahr auf 15ha Zuchtweiher sind da nicht außergewöhnlich und werden von den Kollegen restlos verputzt.



Das sollen Angelvereine sein, hört sich nach Gewerbe an?
Die Fische werden dann verkauft?

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das sollen Angelvereine sein, hört sich nach Gewerbe an?
> Die Fische werden dann verkauft?
> 
> Jürgen



Das hat mit Gewerbe überhaupt nix zu tun. Die Fische werden in Angelgewässer des Vereins besetzt. 

Die großen Vereine hier in der Gegend pachten Zucht- und Angelgewässer und ziehen ihren Besatz selbst. Von Karpfen über Zander bis Forelle.

 In meinem Verein wurden von Anglern 2012 mehr als 1,6 Tonnen Karpfen entnommen.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Moin moin,

 Frolic ist für mich (subjektiv) qualitativer Dreck der nichts im Gewässer  zu suchen hat. Ich kenn auch keinen Hundezüchter der seinen teils wertvollen Tieren son Zeug antut.

 Da Frolic billig in der Beschaffung ist wird es meist sehr großzügig verklappt.
 Massenhaftes Futterverklappen ist für das Gewässer sicher nicht optimal.Und für die Angelei macht es auch eher wenig Sinn.
 Daher habe ich an meinem Gewässer ein Flolicfutterverbot erlassen.
 Eine Nutzung als Hakenköder und das Füttern mittels PVA beutes ist weiterhin erlaubt.


----------



## Brot (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ein Verein in  meiner Umgebung hat das Angeln mit Frolic verboten, weil die Karpfen dadurch rotes Fleisch bekommen und nach Frolic schmecken. #c



Hi, kommst du evtl. aus der Gegend,  welche auch Vanille Boilies verbieten wollte, weil die Fische nach Vanille schmecken? 
Wenn ja dann herzlich Willkommen Nachbar #h

Viele Grüße


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Frolic ist für mich (subjektiv) qualitativer Dreck der nichts im Gewässer zu suchen hat. Ich kenn auch keinen Hundezüchter der seinen teils wertvollen Tieren son Zeug antut.
> 
> ...



 Hast du an deinem Gewässer auch das Füttern mit Pellets verboten? Falls nein, erkläre mir bitte den Unterschied zu Frolic. |kopfkrat


----------



## Frank7777 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Hallo,

also in den beiden Vereinen in denen ich bin, ist Frolic als Köder verboten. Es steht zwar nicht explizit auf dem Erlaubnisschein - da steht aber das einbringen von Hunde- und Katzenfutter in die Gewässer ist verboten.
Auf den Jahreshauptversammlungen wird immer klipp und klar gesagt, dass Frolic verboten ist und wer damit erwischt wird, muss mit Sanktionen bzw. Strafe rechnen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> Auf den Jahreshauptversammlungen wird immer klipp und klar gesagt, dass Frolic verboten ist und wer damit erwischt wird, muss mit Sanktionen bzw. Strafe rechnen.



Wie begründet der Vorstand das Verbot?


----------



## snofla (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

denke mal das der künstliche Nährstoffeintrag unterbunden werden soll


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



snofla schrieb:


> denke mal das der künstliche Nährstoffeintrag unterbunden werden soll



Und das erreicht man, indem man Frolic verbietet? |kopfkrat


----------



## snofla (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und das erreicht man, indem man Frolic verbietet? |kopfkrat



teils ja, es darf ja damit nicht gefüttert werden..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Da würd ich dann halt ein paar Tonnen Pellets, Paniermehl, Biskuit, Weizen, Hanf etc. reinfeuern...
;-)))))

Entweder verbietet man füttern - dann alles.

Oder eben nicht...

Warum man Frolic nicht nehmen sollte, aber alle künstlichen Futter, Angelteige, Boilies, Pellets verwenden darf, das ist jedenfalls weder dem Gehirn eines Biologen noch dem eines Praktikers entsprungen....

Aber wenns die Mehrheit im Verein so will, ists eben so...

Da braucht man nicht mit Vernunft, Wissenschaft, Fakten oder Logik kommen wollen.....


----------



## Döbeldepp (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie begründet der Vorstand das Verbot?




Fangneid |supergri|supergri|supergri

Hab mir mal die Inhaltsstoffe vom Frolic angeschaut , also ausser das da 4% tierische Nebenerzeugnisse drinne sind unterscheiden sich die Inhaltstoffe kaum von Boilies und Pellets. Wenn ich mir die ganzen Inhaltsstoffe von  Dips und weiteren Lockstoffen anschaue |uhoh: |kopfkrat

Ich geh mal davon aus das es gegen Karpfenfischer im ganzen geht, ist bei meinem Verein nicht anders. Da werden Tannenbäume an die besten Karpfenspots versenkt usw. :r

Petri


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Moin moin,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hast du an deinem Gewässer auch das Füttern mit Pellets verboten? Falls nein, erkläre mir bitte den Unterschied zu Frolic. |kopfkrat


 
 Kann ich nicht. Zumal ich in Sachen Qualität von einer (meiner) rein subjektiven Meinung gesprochen habe.
*Ich mag das Zeug einfach nicht.
*
 Praktisch gesehen stellt sich aber das Problem an dem Gewässer garnicht. Noch "besser" : Das Verbot ist garnicht notwendig. Mit Frolic angelt hier fast garkeiner. Die Partikelangelei ist hier generell nicht so verbreitet.
 Und - ich kann mir die Leute aussuchen die Gastkarten bekommen....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht. Zumal ich in Sachen Qualität von einer (meiner) rein subjektiven Meinung gesprochen habe.
> *Ich mag das Zeug einfach nicht.
> *



 Das ist eine ehrliche Aussage, die ich ok finde. :m

 Jeder darf in seinen Gewässern entscheiden, womit Gäste/Mitglieder fischen dürfen. Aber bitte nicht hinter nebulösen Thesen a la Gewässerbelastung etc. verstecken, solange gleichzeitig in Massen anderes Zeug verklappt wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da würd ich dann halt ein paar Tonnen Pellets, Paniermehl, Biskuit, Weizen, Hanf etc. reinfeuern...
> ;-)))))
> 
> Entweder verbietet man füttern - dann alles.



 Das ist der Punkt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber wenns die Mehrheit im Verein so will, ists eben so...



Thomas, dir sind die Machtverhältnisse in großen Teilen Deutschlands bzgl. Fischerei immer noch nicht ganz klar. #h

 Wenn der Vorstand die guten Beziehungen zum Verpächter hat bzw. selbst Verpächter ist, stellt sich die Frage nach der Mehrheit nicht. Sonst hat man mittelfristig zwar einen modernen Vorstand, aber keine guten Gewässer mehr. :g

 Ich habe das Glück, einem Verein mit hervorragendem Vorstand anzugehören. Den Verein habe ich aber auch sehr sorgfältig ausgesucht.

 Und man muss willens sein, sich selbst einzubringen. Nur meckern zählt nicht. Ich mache ein Mehrfaches der vom Verein geforderten Arbeitsstunden und habe dadurch eventuell auch etwas mehr Einfluss auf Entscheidungen. |rolleyes 

 Schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage noch!


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Jeder darf in seinen Gewässern entscheiden, womit Gäste/Mitglieder fischen dürfen. Aber bitte nicht hinter nebulösen Thesen a la Gewässerbelastung etc. verstecken, solange gleichzeitig in Massen anderes Zeug verklappt wird.



Naja , ist für mich nicht mehr soooo einfach.

Was die Verbote im allg. betrifft - Da bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage das das entstehen in Dummheit , Neid , Missgunst und schwarzen Schafen begründet ist.

ANDERERSEITS, Nu bewirtschafte ich selber ein Gewässer. Habe da sehr viel Geld und noch mehr an Zeit reingesteckt. Bis ich das durch Gastkarten wieder reinhabe - das erlebe ich nicht mehr  .. aber darum geht's nicht ...... 
Lieber erlasse ich ein Verbot mehr als das ich durch Blauäugigkeit mir das Gewässer ruiniere.
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich beim Kumpel geholfen 7 PKW Anhänger mit Totfisch zu befüllen. Auch an dem Gewässer gab es reichlich Futterorgien........ (* als eine - nicht alleinige Ursache)*
So eine Aktion an meinem Teich . ne , muß ich nich haben.


----------



## smithie (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Was die Verbote im allg. betrifft - Da bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage das das entstehen in Dummheit , Neid , Missgunst und schwarzen Schafen begründet ist.





Gunnar. schrieb:


> Lieber erlasse ich ein Verbot mehr als das ich durch Blauäugigkeit mir das Gewässer ruiniere.


Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, erlässt Du - unwissend, ob es etwas mit Deinem Problem zu tun hat - ein Verbot?! Das bringt mich irgendwie direkt zu einem Teil des ersten Zitats von Dir...

100 kg Boilies sind ok, 1 kg Frolic nicht??
Ich behaupte Frolic ist qualitativ hochwertiger als viele Fischfuttermittel.


----------



## snofla (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

meistens gibt es bei den dann noch erlaubten Futter, Futterbegrenzungen/Tag zum Beispiel 1 Liter

ist bei uns so......


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Mahlzeit,


smithie schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, erlässt Du - unwissend, ob es etwas mit Deinem Problem zu tun hat - ein Verbot?! Das bringt mich irgendwie direkt zu einem Teil des ersten Zitats von Dir...
> 
> Jepp - stimmt . Ist ein Zwiespruch in sich.Deswegen ist ja nicht mehr so einfach für mich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



> Und warum verklappt kein Fischzüchter Frolic in seine Zuchtteiche??



und kein Hundezüchter füttert seine Welpen mit dem Dreck!

Jürgen


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Genauso!


----------



## smithie (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



			
				Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum verklappt kein Fischzüchter Frolic in seine Zuchtteiche??


Weil es qualitativ so hochwertig ist und damit zu teuer für die Produktion
-> das ist rein spekulativ, genauso wie Deine Aussage.
Aber wenn schon reine Spekulationen für Verbote ausreichen, na Servus...


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



> Aber wenn schon reine Spekulationen für Verbote ausreichen, na Servus...



Das ist eben so, jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter macht seine Regeln, ob es nun gefällt oder nicht!
Niemand wird gezwungen sich diesen Regeln zu beugen und kann im Zweifel woanders angeln gehen!

Jürgen


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

LoooooooooooL 
 Schau dir doch mal die Preise für Aufzuchtfutter an

 20kg kosten da so 80-120€ !


----------



## smithie (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist eben so, jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter macht seine Regeln, ob es nun gefällt oder nicht!
> Niemand wird gezwungen sich diesen Regeln zu beugen und kann im Zweifel woanders angeln gehen!
> 
> Jürgen


Da ist natürlich richtig, vielleicht sollte ich umformulieren:
Jeder Entscheidungsträger für die Regelungen von Erlaubnisscheinen sollte sich Gedanken machen, ob für ihn wirklich eine Spekulation ausreicht um etwas zu verbieten. 

Durchdenkt man das weiter, wäre es mit ganz vielen anderen Ködern/Techniken/etc. auch ganz schnell vorbei 


Aber es ging ja um das Frolic.
Ich konnte bislang noch keinen stichhaltigen Grund für ein Verbot im Thread finden. ("das ist mein Gewässer und da ist das eben so" ist eine Aussage, die als Regel im Erlaubnisschein Einzug finden mag, eine echte Begründung ist das nicht)


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

@smithie,

So unschön das ist, aber du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, dass für ein Verbot oder Regelung, nicht zwingend eine Begründung erforderlich ist!
Solche Regeln werden nicht nach demokratischem Muster gestrickt!



> Ich konnte bislang noch keinen stichhaltigen Grund für ein Verbot im Thread finden.


Das Zeug ist voll mit Farbstoffen, dies sollte Grund genug sein!
Wird aber hier von den Hantas ignoriert, die würden auch Shaixe in Gewässer kippen, wenn Karpfen drauf zu fangen wären!

Jürgen


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wird aber hier von den Hantas ignoriert, die würden auch Shaixe in Gewässer kippen, wenn Karpfen drauf zu fangen wären!
> 
> Jürgen


 
 Momentan ist der Trend eher anders.
 Ähnlich wie beim Tackle verstärkt sich die Meinung das nur höchstwertiges Futter bzw. Köder den Fisch bringt..


----------



## Koalabaer (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> LoooooooooooL
> Schau dir doch mal die Preise für Aufzuchtfutter an
> 
> 20kg kosten da so 80-120€ !



wenn ich mal nach Forellenaufzucht/Mastfutter Google... kommen aber andere Preise raus.

25kg für ca. 50€. Ob da Frolic soviel preiswerter ist. #c


Gruß Jörg


----------



## smithie (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @smithie,
> 
> So unschön das ist, aber du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, dass für ein Verbot oder Regelung, nicht zwingend eine Begründung erforderlich ist!
> Solche Regeln werden nicht nach demokratischem Muster gestrickt!


Hier ging es ja ursprünglich um einen Verein und nicht um eine einzelne Person als Gewässerbetreiber.
Bei einem einzelnen Gewässerbetreiber bzw. -inhaber: ok.
Bei einem Vereinsvorstand sehe ich das anders - auch wenn es nicht immer so ist.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Zeug ist voll mit Farbstoffen, dies sollte Grund genug sein!
> Wird aber hier von den Hantas ignoriert, die würden auch Shaixe in Gewässer kippen, wenn Karpfen drauf zu fangen wären!
> 
> Jürgen


Hast Du vielleicht eine Quelle dazu, die Internet-Inhaltsstoff-Angaben geben dazu nix her und ich habe grade keine Packung mehr ;-)


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Ist Frolic echt so schlecht für Hunde?Der von meiner Freundin bekommt zur Zeit nämlich auch Frolic da das alte Futter alle war und wir so schnell kein anderes bekommen haben.Ich glaub da muss ich mich nochmal etwas informieren und bald wieder eine große Ladung Seniorenfutter für ihn besorgen.Liest sich hier ja so als wäre das der letze Dreck.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Jörg , sowas meinte ich:

http://www.proland-daub.de/cms/component/jshopping/biomar/biomarinicioplus05mm20.html?Itemid=0


----------



## Koalabaer (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Jörg , sowas meinte ich:
> 
> http://www.proland-daub.de/cms/component/jshopping/biomar/biomarinicioplus05mm20.html?Itemid=0



ist schon klar Gunnar.
Ich wollte nur sagen, es gibt preiswertere Alternativen für die Forellenmast als Frolic.

Ob aber zb. ,,Marine Halibut Pellets 25 KG Sack'' für 34€ höherwertig als Frolic sind, wage ich doch zu bezweifeln. |rolleyes


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

@ Jörg,

 Nur zur Sicherheit : Nicht Mast und (Auf)Zucht gleichstellen. Bei einer reinen Mast wird wesentlich preisgünstigeres Futter verwendend.

 Wenn bei den Halibutpellet das drinn ist was reingehört ist das 100mal hochwertiger als Frolic. 
 Aber - was alles unter "Halibut" verramscht wird ......... das ist dann ne andere Frage..


----------



## RicoPike82 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Was hier wieder alles an Schwachsinn geschrieben wird. Leute stellen Thesen und Vermutungen auf, ohne die erforderlichen Fakten darzulegen.
Ich lese immer nur, "Dieses ist Müll." "Dieses ist besser.". 
Es wird aber nie Begründet warum.
Dabei würde es eigentlich schon reichen, wenn ihr euch einfach mal die Inhaltsangaben der verschiedensten Futtermittel durchlesen würdet und diese dann hier postet. Dann kann jeder vergleichen.

Bisher ist dieser Tread völlig ohne Ergebnisfrei und Sinnlos.

Aber wenn ich hier schon meckere. Dann will ich wenigstens meinen Senf dazugeben.
Verbote bestimmter Köder oder Futtermittel bringen in erster Linie niemanden vorran. Sondern schaffen nur schlechte Stimmung unter der Anglerschaft. 
Sinnvoll hingegen ist es die Futtermenge zu begrenzen. 
Wie z.B schon oft geschrieben wurde. 1 - 2 Kilo pro Futterplatz, Rute und Tag. 
Das ist in meinen Augen vernünftiger als jedes Verbot.
Nur leider haben das die Leute die die  Verbote aussprechen noch nicht gemerkt. 

Die genauen Beweggründe dieser Leute kenne ich nicht. 
Sei es Neid, oder oder doch keine böse Absicht. in vielen Fällen führen Verbote dazu das Mitglieder abwandern, und in liberalere Vereine eintreten.

In komme aus MeckPomm und habe dieses Problem glücklicherweise nicht. In den LAV Gewässern ist von vornherrein nur 1 Kilo Futter pro Rute erlaubt. Egal von welcher Sorte.
Und bisher habe ich trotzdem meine Karpfen gefangen. Die Montage muss halt nur am rechten Platz liegen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



RicoPike82 schrieb:


> in vielen Fällen führen Verbote dazu das Mitglieder abwandern, und in liberalere Vereine eintreten.



 Diese Möglichkeit haben halt in den Ballungszentren nur wenige Angler. 
 Hier in Mittelfranken haben viele Vereine, inbesondere die mit für hiesige Verhältnisse guten Gewässern, wegen der begrenzten Wasserflächen einen Aufnahmestopp für Neumitglieder. Und das bei mehr als 200 Euro Jahresbeitrag.#c

 Wegen Frolic-Verbot büßt hier kein Verein Mitglieder ein. Trotzdem ärgert es mich, weil es meiner Meinung nach sinnfrei ist.


----------



## Hecht32 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Grundsätzlich möchte ich keine Karpfen essen (ja, ich esse Fische!) die nach Frolic schmecken. Aber auch keinen der nach Erdbeerboilis schmeckt! Taucher haben uns berichtet, das der Gewässergrund voll von aufgelöstem Frolic war, trotz sehr gutem Besatz. Ich denke, egal was gefüttert wird, die Menge macht's aus. 
Ein beschränken auf ein Kilo oder so bringt schon wegen der Unvernunft unserer Kollegen kaum etwas.
Ach ja, bei uns wurde Hunde und Katzenfutter auch verboten.


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich möchte ich keine Karpfen essen (ja, ich esse Fische!) die nach Frolic schmecken. Aber auch keinen der nach Erdbeerboilis schmeckt! Taucher haben uns berichtet, das der Gewässergrund voll von aufgelöstem Frolic war, trotz sehr gutem Besatz. Ich denke, egal was gefüttert wird, die Menge macht's aus.
> Ein beschränken auf ein Kilo oder so bringt schon wegen der Unvernunft unserer Kollegen kaum etwas.
> Ach ja, bei uns wurde Hunde und Katzenfutter auch verboten.


Hi,

also das Fische nach Boilies oder Frolic schmecken halte ich für ein Gerücht.Was meinst du womit Fische bei der Fischzucht teilweise gefüttert werden?Sicher nicht immer mit Sachen die wir Menschen essen und die uns schmecken würden.

Fische meist mit Boilies mit Knoblauch drin.Und wenn meine Eltern mal einen Karpfen möchten nehme ich denen auch gerne mal einen kleineren mit.Riechen tut man das Knoblauch schon beim ausnehmen oder wenn sie auf der Matte kacken wenn sie vorher meine Boilies gefuttert haben aber schmecken tut man da nichts von.Kann mir gut vorstellen das das Gerücht so entstanden ist.


----------



## snofla (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

@seatrout

also in der Karpfenzucht wird Weizen gefüttert und den nimmst du nicht zu Dir ??


----------



## snofla (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Lasst doch mal einfach die Verbote weg an Ködern und Futtermittel und arbeitet mit einer Positivliste..........das was drauf steht darf gebraucht, bzw gefüttert werden, evt nochmal unterscheiden in Hakenköder und Anfütterungsmittel..............


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Ein wesentlicher Punkt:

 "Die Menge macht das Gift"

 Da es schwer ist die Menge zu kontrollieren - kommt stattdessen ein Komplettverbot..


----------



## Hecht32 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

@ Sea-Trout

Es ist wie bei Hühnern die mit Fischmehl gefüttert werden. Lecker fischige Eier!
Die Frolic-Karpfen hatten rotes Fleisch und schmeckten leicht danach. Bei Pellet o. Boilis  kann ich nichts dazu sagen, da ich nur kleinere Karpfen esse. (38/40 cm)


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



snofla schrieb:


> @seatrout
> 
> also in der Karpfenzucht wird Weizen gefüttert und den nimmst du nicht zu Dir ??


Also das in jeder Karpfenzucht nur Weizen gefüttert wird stimmt nicht.Und  was ist mit Forellen die mit Pellets aus Fischmehl gefüttert werden?Schmecken die nun auch so wie das Zeug riecht und schmeckt?Also meine Karpfen die meine Boilies gefuttert haben haben immer ganz normal geschmeckt.Und auch Forellen die mit Pellets gemästet wurden haben nie nach Fischmehl geschmeckt.Würde jeder Fisch oder Tier nachdem schmecken was es so futtert ich glaub wir würden alle Vegetarier sein.Sorry aber ich halte das für blödsinn.Habt ihr da echt andere Erfahrungen gemacht?Höre das zum ersten mal und kanndas auch nicht wirklich glauben.Das würde ja bekannt sein behaupte ich einfach mal.


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> @ Sea-Trout
> 
> Es ist wie bei Hühnern die mit Fischmehl gefüttert werden. Lecker fischige Eier!
> Die Frolic-Karpfen hatten rotes Fleisch und schmeckten leicht danach. Bei Pellet o. Boilis  kann ich nichts dazu sagen, da ich nur kleinere Karpfen esse. (38/40 cm)


Habe noch nie Eier gehabt die fischig schmecken.


----------



## Hecht32 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Ich, Gott sei dank, auch nicht


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Taucher haben uns berichtet, das der Gewässergrund voll von aufgelöstem Frolic war, trotz sehr gutem Besatz.



 Frolic und Pellets lösen sich nach spätestens 2 Tagen komplett auf. Und dann haben wir noch nicht von der Menge gesprochen, die solche "Teppichbildung" benötigen würde.

 Die Taucher haben doch sicher Fotos davon gemacht. Oder etwa nicht? #h Mich würde schon sehr interessieren, wie ein Frolic-Teppich aussieht. |supergri

 Interessant fände ich, die Beweggründe dieser Leute zu verstehen, solche Ammenmärchen in die Welt zu setzen.


----------



## Hecht32 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Die Frage des Themenstarters war: "wie ist eure Meinung dazu und was denkt ihr" oder so? Wenn ich so eine Frage stelle muss ich auch kontroverse Antworten zulassen. Ob es Fotos gibt? Weiss ich nicht! Ob es Ammenmärchen sind weiss ich auch nicht! 
Es war nett von den Tauchern uns das zu berichten!


----------



## snofla (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Also das in jeder Karpfenzucht nur Weizen gefüttert wird stimmt nicht.Und  was ist mit Forellen die mit Pellets aus Fischmehl gefüttert werden?Schmecken die nun auch so wie das Zeug riecht und schmeckt?Also meine Karpfen die meine Boilies gefuttert haben haben immer ganz normal geschmeckt.Und auch Forellen die mit Pellets gemästet wurden haben nie nach Fischmehl geschmeckt.Würde jeder Fisch oder Tier nachdem schmecken was es so futtert ich glaub wir würden alle Vegetarier sein.Sorry aber ich halte das für blödsinn.Habt ihr da echt andere Erfahrungen gemacht?Höre das zum ersten mal und kanndas auch nicht wirklich glauben.Das würde ja bekannt sein behaupte ich einfach mal.



hab ich nirgendswo geschrieben #h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Es war nett von den Tauchern uns das zu berichten!



 Die hatten entweder keinen Plan, was sie dort unten sehen (ganz sicher war es jedenfalls kein Frolic-Teppich) oder haben wissentlich gelogen.


----------



## smithie (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Die Frage des Themenstarters war: "wie ist eure Meinung dazu und was denkt ihr" oder so? Wenn ich so eine Frage stelle muss ich auch kontroverse Antworten zulassen.


Darum geht's doch gar nicht.
Es war eine Begründung gesucht, warum Frolic (Hunde-/Katzenfutter) so schlecht für das Gewässer sein soll (oder nicht), damit es verboten werden soll (oder nicht).

Bislang habe ich immer noch nichts Stichhaltiges gefunden außer Polemik.


----------



## GeorgeB (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



> smithie schrieb:
> Es war eine Begründung gesucht, warum Frolic (Hunde-/Katzenfutter) so  schlecht für das Gewässer sein soll (oder nicht), damit es verboten  werden soll (oder nicht).
> 
> Bislang habe ich immer noch nichts Stichhaltiges gefunden außer Polemik.



Im Grunde kann es auch keine generelle Begründung geben.

Für jedes einzelne Futtermittel müsste es in seiner aktuellen Zusammensetzung (die Rezepturen ändern sich laufend)  ein eigenes Gutachten geben, welches sich dann wiederum auf ein ganz konkretes Gewässer bezieht. Praktisch kaum umsetzbar.

Der allgemeine Trend geht hin, bzw. zurück zu mehr Natur/Natürlichkeit. Dieser Prozess macht auch vor den Köpfen von Anglern nicht halt. Und da kommen dann einige Angler ganz allgemein zu der Ansicht, es sei schädlich "künstliches", bzw. stark mästendes Futter in großen Mengen in Gewässer ein zu bringen. Liest man sich durch den Fred stellt man fest, dass nicht wenige Angler schon oft darüber nachgedacht haben, und im Grunde ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei haben. 

Dort, wo Vorstände von Angelvereinen ebenfalls so denken, kommt es dann zu Verboten. Ob die im Einzelfall immer gerechtfertigt sind, darf natürlich bezweifelt werden. Genau so wie man andersherum bezweifeln darf, ob das Einbringen von Boilies, Mastfutter und Co. für Gewässer wirklich unproblematisch ist.


----------



## Koalabaer (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



smithie schrieb:


> Darum geht's doch gar nicht.
> Es war eine Begründung gesucht, warum Frolic (Hunde-/Katzenfutter) so schlecht für das Gewässer sein soll (oder nicht), damit es verboten werden soll (oder nicht).
> 
> Bislang habe ich immer noch nichts Stichhaltiges gefunden außer Polemik.



hier mal eine Aufstellung der Inhaltsstoffe von Frolic: einfach anklicken http://www.frolic.de/produkte/hauptmahlzeiten

dann ein Aufzuchtfutter:  http://www.proland-daub.de/cms/component/jshopping/biomar/biomarinicioplus05mm20.html?Itemid=0

Bei den Pellets wird es schwierig. Kaum eine Seite, wo die Zusammensetzung angegeben wird.
http://www.carpfishing.de/pdf/skretting.pdf

warum aber die ein oder andere Mischung jetzt besser/schlechter für ein Gewässer ist, keine Ahnung. #c
Vielleicht klärt uns da ein Experte auf... welche Inhaltsstoffe zu meiden sind.
Dann haben wir aber zumindest bei Onlinebestellungen immer noch ein Problem... da die Zusammensetzung ungenau angegeben wird.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



smithie schrieb:


> Bislang habe ich immer noch nichts Stichhaltiges gefunden außer Polemik.



 Genau das ist der Punkt. 

 Frolic schlecht, Pellet gut. Warum das so ist, bleibt ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis.

 Farbestoffe im Frolic schlecht, gepimpte Boilies gut.

 Fleisch im Frolic schlecht, Leber-Boilies gut.

 Diese Antwort hier finde ich ehrlich:



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht. Zumal ich in Sachen Qualität von einer (meiner) rein subjektiven Meinung gesprochen habe.
> *Ich mag das Zeug einfach nicht.
> *


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Der allgemeine Trend geht hin, bzw. zurück zu mehr Natur/Natürlichkeit. Dieser Prozess macht auch vor den Köpfen von Anglern nicht halt. Und da kommen dann einige Angler ganz allgemein zu der Ansicht, es sei schädlich "künstliches", bzw. stark mästendes Futter in großen Mengen in Gewässer ein zu bringen. Liest man sich durch den Fred stellt man fest, dass nicht wenige Angler schon oft darüber nachgedacht haben, und im Grunde ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei haben.
> 
> Dort, wo Vorstände von Angelvereinen ebenfalls so denken, kommt es dann zu Verboten. Ob die im Einzelfall immer gerechtfertigt sind, darf natürlich bezweifelt werden. Genau so wie man andersherum bezweifeln darf, ob das Einbringen von Boilies, Mastfutter und Co. für Gewässer wirklich unproblematisch ist.



Was du das schreibst, ist im Prinzip richtig, wird aber nicht durch ein Frolic-Verbot erreicht. Dann müssten die Vereine konsequenterweise auch Boilies und Pellets verbieten.

 Dann dürfte es aber schwierig werden, die Mitglieder zu halten.


----------



## GeorgeB (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



> Naturliebhaber schrieb:
> 
> Was du das schreibst, ist im Prinzip richtig, wird aber nicht durch ein Frolic-Verbot erreicht.



Natürlich nicht. Diese teils kuriosen, mitunter einseitigen und oftmals wenig durchdachten Verbote werden einfach nur dadurch zustande kommen, dass einige Angler es mit den Futtermengen etwas übertreiben, was anderen Vertretern unserer Anglerfraktion dann wiederum negativ ins Auge sticht. 

Bei Produkten wie Frolic liegt es außerdem wohl daran, dass anglerisch etwas konservativere Kollegen den Kopf schütteln, wenn man ausgewiesenes Hunde-oder Katzenfutter in Gewässer einbringt, während die Fraktion der Ausprobierer sich immer neue Dinge einfallen lässt, um Fische an den Haken zu bekommen. Konflikte vorprogrammiert.


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Die Berichte von Tauchern sind oftmals mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Schilderungen wie "das ganze Gewässer ist voll mit schimmelnden Boilies" ist immer ein willkommender Rückenwind für die Hardliner im Verein. Beweise werden aber meist nicht erbracht.
Nun zu eigendlichen Thema: Frolic
Genau genommen ist Frolic eine Art Pellet, der nach geltendem Gesetz als Hundefutter hergestellt wird. Frolic ist vergleichsweise billig, was so wohl auf den Preis, als auch auf den Inhalt zutrifft. Es ist vergleichbar mit Fast Food, welches uns von den großen Burgerketten angeboten wird: voll mit Farb und Geschmacksstoffen, die den billigen Getreidemehlen Geschmack und Aussehen verleihen. In vernünftigen Mengen ist Frolic nicht schädlich für das Gewässer. Es ist in etwa mit einem Billigboilie zu vergleichen, der in Maßen eingesetzt auch kein Problem darstellt. 
Das große Problem mit günstigen Futtermitteln ist oftmals, dass irgendwelche Dummköpfe meinen "viel hilft viel" und dann Zentnerweise das Zeug verklappen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob das dann gefressen wird oder vergammelt; beides schadet dem Gewässer erheblich.
Ich plädiere daher für den Einsatz hochwertiger Futtermittel, die dann auch nur in geringen Mengen eingesetzt werden brauchen. Ganz nebenbei fängt man damit auch besser...


----------



## Koalabaer (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich plädiere daher für den Einsatz hochwertiger Futtermittel, die dann auch nur in geringen Mengen eingesetzt werden brauchen. Ganz nebenbei fängt man damit auch besser...



und woran erkennt man diese hochwertigen Futtermittel. #c


Gruß Jörg


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Interessanterweise nicht zwingend am Preis. 
Als erstes sollte man wissen, welche Inhaltsstoffe enthalten sind. Zutaten wie Gries, Maismehl usw. stellen das Grundgerüst dar, dazu mindestens eine wasserlösliche Komponente (z.B. Milchpulver, Bierhefe), weiterhin attraktive Komponenten (Leberextrakt, GLM...) und je nach Angelsituation etwas Bindemittel (Lactalbulmin, Eggalbulmin...).
Sollte man die Köder nicht selbst herstellen, dann würde ich einen zuverlässigen Boiliehersteller wählen, der frische und ausgewogene Boilies herstellt. Ich persönlich habe gute Erfahrungen mit M+M Baits gemacht (ich werde da nicht gesponsort o.Ä.).


----------



## RicoPike82 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

@Punkkarpfen:

Ich fische auch lieber hochwertigere Boilies. Aber warum die angeblich so hochwertigen Boilies nun besser bzw nicht so schädlich für das Gewässer sein sollen, kannst du uns nicht beantworten.

Meine Ansicht zum Thema ist.

Beispiel1:
Egal was wir an Organischen Substanzen in die Gewässer einbringen. Seien es nun Pflanzliche oder Tierische Stoffe. Sie alle können bei zu hoher Einbringung das Ökologische System im Gewässer beeinträchtigen. 
Viel wichtiger ist es doch wo und wie wir unser Futter einbringen. 
Wenn ich in einem See der zwar viele Karpfen enthält, am falschen Platz anfüttere, an dem Beispielsweise so gut wie nie ein Karpfen oder anderer Fisch langkommt, wird dieses Futter natürlich nicht gefressen. Folglich fängt es an zu verrotten, und belastet auf negative Weise das Gewässer.
( Das sind dann die Angler die trotz ihrer Bemühungen nur selten Fisch fangen.)

Beispiel2:
Wenn ich den Futterplatz allerdings richtig ausgewählt habe, und ihn an einer Stelle anlege an dem regelmäßig gefressen wird,wird das Futter mehr oder weniger gut verdaut wieder ausgeschieden. Das bedeutet nun aber nicht das das Gewässer nun weniger belastet wird. Zumal Karpfen keine wirklich guten Futterverwerter sind. Oft wird das Futter sogar nach dem Ausscheiden von anderen Karpfen nochmal gefressen. Ganz besonders ist das bei Partikeln der Fall.
Ist ja auch ganz klar:q. Unter Wasser gibt es keine natürlichen Partikel vorkommen.. Normalerweise fressen unsere Lieblinge auch lieber, tierische Nahrung. Wo wir der Sache was nun für ein Gewässer besser ist, schon näher kommen.
Richtig. Boilies auf Fischmehl- oder Milchproteinbasis sind für den Karpfen nunmal besser verdaulich als Pflanzliche Köder. Weil ihre Verdauung nunmal hauptsächlich auf tierische Kost ausgelegt ist.. Deshalb sind reine Grießmurmeln bei den Karpfen, auf Dauer auch nicht so beliebt. 

Sicher werden Mais und Co. gefressen. sie sind ja auch nicht schlecht für den Karpfen. Nur sind sie nicht so gut verdaulich für den Fisch. Deshalb lässt man Partikel als Angler in der Regel auch vorgären. So soll die Verdaubarkeit der Partikel angeblich verbessert werden. 

Die Moral von der Geschicht: 
Fütter am falschen Platze nicht. 

Abschließend sei noch zu sagen. Ich bin sicher kein Biologe, oder der Meinung ich wisse alles. Allerdings erschließen sich mir diese Gedanken aus dem logisch biologischem Zusammenhang. Obwohl sie sicher auch nicht ganz ausformuliert sind.
Wer auch nur ein bischen Verständnis für das was, wieso, warum in der Natur mitbringt, der kommt auch von alleine darauf. Aber darin unterscheiden sich ja auch gute und weniger gute Angler:q. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Es ist sogar so, dass hochwertige Boilies mit hohem Fischmehlanteil ein Gewässer stärker belasten, als die gleiche Menge Grieskugeln. (vgl. Arlinghaus)
ABER: Eine handvoll gutes Futter sinnvoll und am richtigen Platz angeboten ist effektiver als massenhaftes Abkippen von irgendwelchem "Dreck".
Beides ist ein Nährstoffeintrag, der per se nicht gut ist. Insg. ist der Nährstoffeintrag bei der kleinen Menge aber geringer.
Ein Nebeneffekt von sehr teueren Boilies ist natürlich, dass der Anwender damit sparsamer umgeht. ;-)
(teuer und hochwertig gehen nicht zwingend einher)


----------



## Heilbutt (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Beweggründe sind, schlicht gesagt, "gefühltes Wissen".
> Man glaubt, dass die schnelle Auflösung von Frolic zur Belastung der Gewässer führt.
> 
> Andererseits ist es genau so, wie von Hezaru geschildert: Pro Jahr verfüttern die Vereine mehrere Tonnen Weizen und Mais zur Karpfenaufzucht.
> ...



Hallo,
also ich finde es schon einen klitzekleinen Unterschied ob man - wenn man überhaupt füttern muß - einem Pflanzenfresser pflanzliches Futter gibt oder welches mit Knochenmehl, Schlachtabfall und was sonst noch in solchem Hundefutter enthalten ist.
Es gibt schon noch ein paar wenige Menschen die die Karpfen, zumindest zum Teil, essen die sie fangen... 
In unserem Verein ist Hundefutter schon viele Jahre verboten. Warum - kann ich spontan nicht mal sagen.
Ich habe immer angenommen das der Grund das ist was drin ist?!?#c

Komischerweise regt sich jeder darüber auf mit was für Scheixxdreck Farmlachse oder Hühner, Krabben in asiatischer Aquakultur usw. gefüttert werden,
beim Süßwasserfisch, besonders in geschlossenen Gewässern, ist das erstaunlicherweise nicht so tragisch...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Der Karpfen ist kein Pflanzenfresser, er ist Allesfresser...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich finde es schon einen klitzekleinen Unterschied ob man - wenn man überhaupt füttern muß - einem Pflanzenfresser pflanzliches Futter gibt oder welches mit Knochenmehl, Schlachtabfall und was sonst noch in solchem Hundefutter enthalten ist.
> Es gibt schon noch ein paar wenige Menschen die die Karpfen, zumindest zum Teil, essen die sie fangen...



Ich habe dieses Jahr 2 Karpfen auf kleine Köderfische gefangen, die eigentlich für Aal gedacht waren. |wavey:
Der Karpfen ist Allesfresser und je größer er wird, desto mehr steigt er auf tierische Kost um, da er das darin enthaltene Eiweiß besser verwerten kann.



Heilbutt schrieb:


> In unserem Verein ist Hundefutter schon viele Jahre verboten. Warum - kann ich spontan nicht mal sagen.
> Ich habe immer angenommen das der Grund das ist was drin ist?!?#c



Ich kann dir sagen, was da drin ist: Im Prinzip das Gleiche wie in Boilies. |wavey:



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Komischerweise regt sich jeder darüber auf mit was für Scheixxdreck Farmlachse oder Hühner, Krabben in asiatischer Aquakultur usw. gefüttert werden,
> beim Süßwasserfisch, besonders in geschlossenen Gewässern, ist das erstaunlicherweise nicht so tragisch...



Wie schon einige Male geschrieben: Ein Verein, der Frolic verbietet, muss konsequenterweise auch Bolies und Pellets verbieten. Da ist in den Billigprodukten der gleiche Kram drin.

*Bisher wurde hier in der ganzen Diskussion kein einziges sachliches Argument für ein Frolic-Verbot geliefert. Alles nur haltlose Geschichten oder Argumente, die so auch für billige Pellets und Boilies gelten. *


----------



## punkarpfen (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Es gibt auch kein sachliches Argument für ein Frolic Verbot. Verbote sollten auf Missstände (übermäßiges Füttern, Abspannen des halben Sees usw.) reagieren. In vielen Vereinsvorständen geht es ab nicht um sachliche Argumente.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Wer unbedingt mit Frolic angeln will:
Frolic mahlen und damit füttern.

Gemahlenes Frolic mit etwas Ei vermischen (nur so viel, dass ein fester" Teig entsteht), Kugeln (oder kugelähnliche) Gebilde formen, fest pressen und trocknen lassen....

Damit angeln wie Pellets/Boilies....

Bei Kurzansitzen bzw. Angeln mit Pose, Feeder, Picker einfach Frolicteig verwenden...

Somit angelt man nicht mit Frolic/Hunde/Katzenfutter, sondern mit Pellets, Teig etc..

Sollen sie das dann wegen mir auch alles verbieten, dann wachen vielleicht einige  endlich mal auf...


Ansonsten gibt's ja genügend auch nicht teurere Futter/Köder aus dem Angelsektor - mit ähnlichen/gleichen Inhaltsstoffen - die man statt dessen verwenden kann.

Irgendwann werden die eh Haken verbieten, bis dahin ist bei so unsinnigen Verboten bürgerlicher Ungehorsam durch Umgehung reine Notwehr..

Ist füttern eh verboten/begrenzt, ist das Thema eh durch....

Wenngleich ich mich immer wieder frage, wie sowas wie ne Futterbegrenzung kontrolliert werden soll....

Ich persönlich tendiere angesichts aktueller Tendenzen (Verbote von bis...) immer mehr dazu, mir immer weniger Gedanken zu machen, welche noch sinnvoll sind, sondern eher danach zu leben, sich nicht erwischen zu lassen oder ne passende Ausrede zu haben. 
Und ganz normal angeln zu gehen....

Wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt...............

Und Gott sei Dank gibt's ja auch genügend Bewirtschafter, die diesem Verbotswahn (noch?) nicht so verfallen sind, sondern für die und deren Angler die gesetzlichen Vorgaben reichen - die sind ja auch schon irre genug, in vielen Fällen..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer unbedingt mit Frolic angeln will:
> Frolic mahlen und damit füttern.
> 
> Gemahlenes Frolic mit etwas Ei vermischen (nur so viel, dass ein fester" Teig entsteht), Kugeln (oder kugelähnliche) Gebilde formen, fest pressen und trocknen lassen....
> ...



 Natürlich angelst du dann immer noch mit Frolic. Lediglich der Nachweis wird schwerer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Und?
Reicht mir - die können ja drauf rumkauen, ums rauszufinden, wenn sie Bock haben...

Siehe oben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich tendiere angesichts aktueller Tendenzen (Verbote von bis...) immer mehr dazu, mir immer weniger Gedanken zu machen, welche noch sinnvoll sind, sondern eher danach zu leben, sich nicht erwischen zu lassen oder ne passende Ausrede zu haben.
> Und ganz normal angeln zu gehen....
> 
> Wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt...............
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Reicht mir - die können ja drauf rumkauen, ums rauszufinden, wenn sie Bock haben...



Hehe. Und wenn die dann meinen, das es sich um Frolic handelt, dann sagst du denen einfach, das es deine "verrotteter Thunfisch + Hundeschei**e Spezial" Mischung ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Reicht mir - die können ja drauf rumkauen, ums rauszufinden, wenn sie Bock haben...
> 
> Siehe oben:



Du wirst lachen (auch wenn es eigentlich zum Heulen ist):

Ein Verein hier in der Gegend hat das durchgezogen und bei einem Angler Boilies wegen Verdacht auf Frolic-Bestandteile analysieren lassen. Die Analyse war positiv.

Der betreffende Angler hat seinen Erlaubnisschein eingebüßt und sollte 800 € für die Analyse zahlen. Die Klage dagegen verlor er und wurde wegen der Klage auch noch aus dem Verein ausgeschlossen. Die Klage dagegen verlor er auch.

Seitdem versuchte er erfolglos, in einem anderen Verein Mitglied zu werden. Keiner wollte ihn aufnehmen.

Die Sache hat sich für ihn allerdings jetzt erledigt. Er hat ab März eine Professur in Toronto und wird dort sicher auch sehr entspannt angeln gehen. |rolleyes


----------



## hanzz (27. Dezember 2013)

Oh mein Gott.
In einem Verein, der eine Laboranalyse meiner Köder durchführt, möcht ich nicht sein.
Ist ja grausam. Frolic Stasi.
Urinprobe und Führungszeugnis muss ich dann bei einer Vereinsanmeldung vorlegen ?


----------



## pxnhxxd (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hehe. Und wenn die dann meinen, das es sich um Frolic handelt, dann sagst du denen einfach, das es deine "verrotteter Thunfisch + Hundeschei**e Spezial" Mischung ist.



Und dann wundern sich einige wenn das Füttern irgendwann ganz verboten wird und man nur noch mit Würmern und Maden angeln darf.
Und das der Angler immer mehr in den Fokus der Kontrollorgane und Verbotspapste kommt haben so manche Angler mit zu verantworten, wenn diese meinen den Neunmalklugen zu spielen und sich über jede Regelung hinweg zusetzten und sein verbotenes Futtermittel und Köder zu tarnen.

Und mit solchen Methoden wollt ihr das Angeln in Deutschland Salonfähig machen??????


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



hanzz schrieb:


> Urinprobe und Führungszeugnis muss ich dann bei einer Vereinsanmeldung vorlegen ?



Vor der Abstimmung wird eine Urinprobe genommen. Wer unter 2 Promille ist, darf nicht abstimmen.

Die Geschichte mit dem Analysieren ist der Hammer. Was passiert denn, wenn man in seinen Boilies/Pellets dieselben Zutaten verwendet, wie sie auch im Frolic drin sind?

Werden nun auch bestimmte Zutaten, oder bestimmte Mischungsverhältnisse verboten?

Der Verbotswahnsinn in den Vereinen ist für Normalsterbliche nicht mehr  Nach zu vollziehen. Leute die eine Interessengemeinschaft bilden und  sich gegenseitig das (Angler)Leben so schwer machen, haben meiner  Meinung nach ganz gehörig den Schuss nicht mehr gehört.

Das er die Rechnung noch selber bezahlen musste ist auch erstaunlich. Aber als Normalbürger hast du vor einem bayerischen Gericht auch sowieso keine Chance. Von daher wundert mich das auch nicht.

Wer das nicht glaubt, schaut sich die Fälle Gurlitt und Mollath, sowie die "Selbstverteidigungsurteile" vom NSU Prozess Richter Götzl an. 

Hier bietet sich sogar etwas zum Geld machen an. Der Vorstand könnte ja mit einem Analyseinstitut ein Joint Venture eingehen. Der Vorstand schickt ständig Futterproben von Karpfenanglern (welche diese teuer bezahlen müssen) und das Institut stellt den Vorstand als Berater ein.

So kommen dann auch Menschen mit geringerem Bildungstand an einen Beraterposten. #c


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Moin moin,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen, was da drin ist: Im Prinzip das Gleiche
> wie in Boilies. |wavey:


 
 DAS möchte ich nun doch stark bezweifeln.
 Klar , ich kann keine hieb und stichfeste Analyse machen. Ich hab noch nicht mal nachgeschaut was laut Hersteller in Frolic drinn sein soll.

 Aber wenn ich Frolic , rieche , schmecke , anschaue - da finde ich keinerlei Ähnlichkeit mit Boilies....

 Das Hunde gerne mal Boilies naschen ist bekannt. Und genauso bekannt ist auch das sich Hunde dabei schon mal gehörig den Wanst verbiegen können.(die Menge macht das Gift)

 Wenn in Frolic das selbe drinn wäre wie in Boilies könnte man mit den Bollen auch Hunde füttern. Unabhängig vom Preis - ich glaube kaum das jemand seinen Hund(en) dieser Gefahr aussetzt....


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Verbot betrifft anscheinend nur Frolic! Steigt doch einfach um auf Aldi oder Lidl Trockenfutter, da ist der gleiche Misst drin. Ist sogar günstiger, oder sind die Karpfen so wählerisch, dass sie nur Frolic fressen? |supergri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Verbot betrifft anscheinend nur Frolic! Steigt doch einfach um auf Aldi oder Lidl Trockenfutter, da ist der gleiche Misst drin. Ist sogar günstiger, oder sind die Karpfen so wählerisch, dass sie nur Frolic fressen? |supergri




 Das Verbot betrifft in den meisten mir bekannten Fällen den "Einsatz von Hunde- und Katzenfutter". #h


----------



## Koalabaer (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wenn in Frolic das selbe drinn wäre wie in Boilies könnte man mit den Bollen auch Hunde füttern. Unabhängig vom Preis - ich glaube kaum das jemand seinen Hund(en) dieser Gefahr aussetzt....



Boilies sind vielleicht noch schlimmer als Frolic. |rolleyes

Zitat: Dieses Produkt ist nicht für den menschlichen Verzehr oder als Haustier und Wiederkäuer-Futtermittel geeignet, es dient ausschließlich als Angelköder !

aus: http://www.selfmade-baits.de/index.php?screen=artikel&artikel_id=196


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



hanzz schrieb:


> Urinprobe und Führungszeugnis muss ich dann bei einer Vereinsanmeldung vorlegen ?



Das Führungszeugnis brauchst du ggf. zur Ausstellung des Fischereischeins. Darauf kann (muss aber nicht) in Bayern eine ausstellende Stelle bestehen.

http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...showdoccase=1&doc.id=VVBY-VVBY000019750&st=vv

_11.2.2 __Die Gemeinde hat grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit, Antragsteller zur Vorlage eines Führungszeugnisses nach § 30 des Bundeszentralregistergesetzes aufzufordern oder (soweit die Aufforderung nicht sachgerecht ist oder erfolglos bleibt) selbst ein Führungszeugnis einzuholen (§ 31 Bundeszentralregistergesetz). _


----------



## hanzz (27. Dezember 2013)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Das Führungszeugnis brauchst du ggf. zur Ausstellung des Fischereischeins. Darauf kann (muss aber nicht) in Bayern eine ausstellende Stelle bestehen.
> 
> http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jportal/portal/page/bsbayprod.psml?showdoccase=1&doc.id=VVBY-VVBY000019750&st=vv
> 
> 11.2.2 Die Gemeinde hat grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit, Antragsteller zur Vorlage eines Führungszeugnisses nach § 30 des Bundeszentralregistergesetzes aufzufordern oder (soweit die Aufforderung nicht sachgerecht ist oder erfolglos bleibt) selbst ein Führungszeugnis einzuholen (§ 31 Bundeszentralregistergesetz).



Die leise Ahnung hatt ich schon.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



hanzz schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott.
> In einem Verein, der eine Laboranalyse meiner Köder durchführt, möcht ich nicht sein.
> Ist ja grausam. Frolic Stasi.
> Urinprobe und Führungszeugnis muss ich dann bei einer Vereinsanmeldung vorlegen ?



Man muss übrigens der Korrektheit halber dazu sagen, dass die Sache ein Vorspiel hatte. Der Angler hat sich bereits seit einiger Zeit mit dem Vorstand gerieben und der Konflikt hat sich hochgeschaukelt, als der Angler offensichtlich anfing, Verbote zu umgehen. Er hat kein großes Geheimnis draus gemacht, was in seinen Boilies verarbeitet war.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

@ Jörg,

 Bei so machen Boiliessorten , wenn ich an Inhaltsstoffen denke , da gebe ich dir 1000%ig Recht.

 Was das allg. Verzehrverbot betrifft - das liegt aber eher darin begründet das die Zutaten in den Boilies sind nicht "lebensmittelecht" sind. Also in Herstellung , Lagerung usw. keinen Lebensmittelstandart haben.....

 Aber : Es gibt Hersteller und Lieferanten die mit Lebensmittelqualität werben.... entsprechend sind da auch die Preise........ Da ich nun schon etliche Jahre selber rolle...... so manche Zutat aus dem Lebensmittelbereich ist ihr Geld wert!! Da merkt man schnell den Unterschied...


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man muss übrigens der Korrektheit halber dazu sagen, dass die Sache ein Vorspiel hatte. Der Angler hat sich bereits seit einiger Zeit mit dem Vorstand gerieben und der Konflikt hat sich hochgeschaukelt, als der Angler offensichtlich anfing, Verbote zu umgehen. Er hat kein großes Geheimnis draus gemacht, was in seinen Boilies verarbeitet war.


 
 Wer Wind säääääääääät  - wird ......... #d


----------



## GeorgeB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



> Man muss übrigens der Korrektheit halber dazu sagen, dass die Sache ein  Vorspiel hatte. Der Angler hat sich bereits seit einiger Zeit mit dem  Vorstand gerieben und der Konflikt hat sich hochgeschaukelt, als der  Angler offensichtlich anfing, Verbote zu umgehen. Er hat kein großes  Geheimnis draus gemacht, was in seinen Boilies verarbeitet war.



So etwas ähnliches hatte ich schon vermutet.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man muss übrigens der Korrektheit halber dazu sagen, dass die Sache ein Vorspiel hatte. Der Angler hat sich bereits seit einiger Zeit mit dem Vorstand gerieben und der Konflikt hat sich hochgeschaukelt, als der Angler offensichtlich anfing, Verbote zu umgehen. Er hat kein großes Geheimnis draus gemacht, was in seinen Boilies verarbeitet war.



Mit manchen Vorständen legt man sich aber auch schon an, wenn man überhaupt was fängt. Verbote umgehen klingt dramatisch...was ist denn damit gemeint? 

Wenn ich in der Raubfischschohnzeit auf Friedfishe angel, dann umgehe ich auch ein Verbot... 

Für mich bleibt das absolute Hauptproblem das Thema Neid.


----------



## Heidechopper (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Das grundsätzlich JEDES Anfutter, welches in einem Gewässer landet und von den Fischen nicht gefressen wird, das Wasser belastet, dürfte auf der Hand liegen. Aber mal Hand aufs Herz: wieviel von dem Zeug bleibt denn liegen???? Was der Karpfen nicht frisst, frisst der Plötz. Ist es zu fein, werden sich die Stichlinge oder Elritzen oder die Gründlinge darüber her machen. Etwaige Muscheln machen mit den kleinsten Resten kurzen Prozess!
 Ist jedoch kein Getier vorhanden, wird das Futter dem Wasser den Sauerstoff entziehen. Aber wer füttert schon in einem leeren Gewässer an???
 Dieses Verbot von Hundefutter ist i.m.A. reinste Vorstandswillkür, die auch in meinem (Noch-)Verein seltsame Blüten treibt.

 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Also mal ehrlich, sich mit sowas überhaupt seitenlang zu beschäftigen hat doch irgendwie schon surreale Züge.

Andernorts wird die Uneinigkeit der Angler moniert und hier über den letzten Fliegenschiss ellenlang debattiert und diskutiert.

Ich warte nur noch darauf, dass der erste fordert, der neue Bundesverband oder irgend ein Landesverband möge das Angeln mit Frolic bundesweit legitimieren...

nur wegen Rechtssicherheit usw.................  |kopfkrat

Gehabt euch wohl !


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, sich mit sowas überhaupt seitenlang zu beschäftigen hat doch irgendwie schon surreale Züge.
> 
> Andernorts wird die Uneinigkeit der Angler moniert und hier über den letzten Fliegenschiss ellenlang debattiert und diskutiert.
> 
> ...



Was willst du uns sagen? #c


----------



## ha.jo (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Das grundsätzlich JEDES Anfutter, welches in einem Gewässer landet und von den Fischen nicht gefressen wird, das Wasser belastet, dürfte auf der Hand liegen. Aber mal Hand aufs Herz: wieviel von dem Zeug bleibt denn liegen???? Was der Karpfen nicht frisst, frisst der Plötz. Ist es zu fein, werden sich die Stichlinge oder Elritzen oder die Gründlinge darüber her machen. Etwaige Muscheln machen mit den kleinsten Resten kurzen Prozess!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Rolf



 Banal ausgedrückt, die gesamte Scheixxe.
  Scheixxe soll bekanntlich sehr nährstoffreich sein.|rolleyes


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was willst du uns sagen? #c



Nur meine Meinung zu dieser Diskussion,
mehr nicht |bla:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nur meine Meinung zu dieser Diskussion,
> mehr nicht |bla:



Die habe ich aber immer noch nicht verstanden. Was denkst du über Frolic-Verbote bzw. warum denkst du, dass es nicht Wert ist, darüber zu diskutieren?

 Mir geht die ganze Verbotsorgie gehörig auf den S....

 Ich habe schon zu DDR-Zeiten aktiv geangelt und war damals Vereinsvorsitzender. Das Angeln in Deutschland hat sich seit dieser Zeit um das Zig-fache verkompliziert. Warum eigentlich? Und warum nur in Deutschland?


----------



## Hezaru (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Beeindruckend wieviele Meinungen hier zusammenkommen.
Und wir Angler wollen mit einer Stimme reden? Phuu, dass kann dauern..|uhoh:
Wir haben Weiher im Verein wo die Enten mehr reinschxxxxen als alle Angler anfüttern können. Ist ein super produktiver Weiher.
Die Enten werden von allen möglichen Leuten gefüttert, das zieht mehr Enten an usw.
Hier spielt es doch keine Rolle ob ich mit Frolic oder sonstwas füttere. 
Am Bodensee währen die Fischer froh wenn Enten (ganz massiv) gefüttert würden. Die klagen über wegbrechende Erträge wegen Nährstoffmangel.
Früher wurden Weiher mit Jauche oder Mist gedüngt um Fischnährtiere und damit die Erträge zu steigern. 
Gut, das waren dann auch keine Badeseen und die Karpfen mussten erst mal gewässert werden.|evil:
Als Frolic,Boilies aufkamen, sind wohl einige, ich sag mal sehr erfahrene Angler, sehr erschrocken.
Ich habs hier schon mal geschrieben und möchte mich wiederholen, ich bin gegen diese Verbote weil die nur weitere Verbote nach sich ziehen.
Nach dem Frolicverbot kommt der Mais, der Pellet, das Fischmehl, der Wurm...;+
Wichtig ist für mich eigentlich nur dass es masvoll ist . Aber wer kann das schon beurteilen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich habs hier schon mal geschrieben und möchte mich wiederholen, ich bin gegen diese Verbote weil die nur weitere Verbote nach sich ziehen.
> Nach dem Frolicverbot kommt der Mais, der Pellet, das Fischmehl, der Wurm...;+



Ich bin für mehr und striktere Verbote - sonst wachen die Angler eh nicht auf, wenn nicht direkt betroffen...

Immer ran!!!!


----------



## Hezaru (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Hi Blauzahn, Posting #138
Nein, der BV sollte sich hier lieber nicht einmischen, da kommt nur ein komplettes Angelköderverbot für ganz Deutschland dabei raus#h|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

s.o.

;-))))

Immer ran, immer her mit Verboten....


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die habe ich aber immer noch nicht  verstanden. Was denkst du über Frolic-Verbote bzw. warum denkst du, dass  es nicht Wert ist, darüber zu diskutieren?




OK...
dann etwas ausführlicher.

Vorweg:
Ich bin ein Gegner jeglicher Sanktionen und Verboten für Angler, wenn sie auf Befindlichkeiten, Engstirnigkeit, Besitzstandsdenken und Tellerrand-Mentalität beruhen.

Das ist im wesentlichen schon das Kernproblem der deutschen Anglerschaft, im Altbundesgebiet - durch andere Gewässerverteilung - weiter verbreitet als im Osten der Republik.

Nun kann man über Sinn und Unsinn solch einer Regelung diskutieren, packt das Problem aber nicht an der Wurzel.
Es ist, wie ich schon mehrfach ausführte, das System - die Systeme - die Gesellschaft, welche für solche Auswüchse verantwortlich sind.

Da kann man vom Sessel aus diskutieren wie man will, es ändert sich nichts!
Und, wenn ich lese, dass die Kollegen sogar Boilies auf dessen Zusammensetzung untersuchen lassen, pfeift bei mir das Überdruckventil :q

Wir sind auf dem Wege der Degeneration,
entfernen uns von Idealen und Leitbildern in Lichtgeschwindigkeit
und haben selbst dann noch eine Erklärung dafür
bzw. diskutieren über Für und Wider.

Diskussion dient der Meinungsbildung,
sollte aber nicht Ende eigenen Handelns seins !


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin für mehr und striktere Verbote - *sonst wachen die Angler eh nicht auf*, wenn nicht direkt betroffen...
> 
> Immer ran!!!!




Welche Angler meinst du,
die Richtigen oder die Falschen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Hezaru (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Richtige oder falsche Angler gibts nur für unsere sehr geehrte Frau Presidende...(verdammt, ich find den Kxxxsmilie nicht mehr)
Blauzahn, das mit der Laboranalyse war wohl ein Spezialfall der es absolut herausgefordert hat.
Diskutieren wir hier wirklich über Frolic?
Ich kanns garnicht glauben|bigeyes
In der Teichwirtschaft wird doch auch massiv gefüttert und der Ablauf der Teiche geht doch auch in Fliessgewässer.
Inzwischen ist es doch eher so das durch die Verbesserungen der Kläranlagen ein Nährstoffmangel in Fliessgewässern herscht,
und in Stillgewässern werden ein paar Frolic das Ruder sicher auch nicht herumreissen#d


----------



## Koalabaer (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist es doch eher so das durch die Verbesserungen der Kläranlagen ein Nährstoffmangel in Fliessgewässern herscht,



Echt? |bigeyes

http://www.presseanzeiger.de/pa/Sti...ngung-Landbau-setzt-zu-viel-Stickstoff-433032


Gruß Jörg


----------



## ha.jo (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Richtige oder falsche Angler gibts nur für unsere sehr geehrte Frau Presidende...



 Ehrlich?|rolleyes
  Habe hier schon anderes gelesen.
  Differenzierung/klare Abgrenzung zwischen Anglern und Angelfischern.
  Sahnehäubchen dann noch die Abgrenzung zwischen organisiert oder unorganisiert.
  Je nach Laune/Ziel dann noch verquirlt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Echt? |bigeyes
> 
> http://www.presseanzeiger.de/pa/Sti...ngung-Landbau-setzt-zu-viel-Stickstoff-433032
> 
> ...



Das kann man halt alles nicht verallgemeinern. Den Fischern im Bodensee brechen wegen des Nährstoffmangels im Wasser (aufgrund der effektiven Klärung) die Erträge weg.

http://www.sonnenseite.com/Aktuelle+News,Fische+sind+keine+Kartoffeln!,6,a26046.html


----------



## pxnhxxd (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Schau dir den Rhein an.
Güteklasse II. Nährstoffe schwinden, das Wasser immer klarer. Üppiger Fischbestand wie in den 80er Kloakenjahren, Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Koalabaer (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kann man halt alles nicht verallgemeinern. Den Fischern im Bodensee brechen wegen des Nährstoffmangels im Wasser (aufgrund der effektiven Klärung) die Erträge weg.
> 
> http://www.sonnenseite.com/Aktuelle+News,Fische+sind+keine+Kartoffeln!,6,a26046.html



Zitat: Von Natur aus ist der Bodensee ein phosphat- und damit nährstoffarmes (oligotrophes) Gewässer

hier sollte man dann schon unterscheiden. |rolleyes

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hezaru (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Koalabaer,
hast scho Recht aber ich habe mich auch nicht auf nährstoffarme Moore und Heidewiesen und Magerrasen bezogen.
Hier leben spezielle Pflanzen die die Lücke der Nährstoffarmut ausnutzen und diese Lücke für ihr Überleben nutzen.
Stichstoff ist wasserlöslich und wird mit dem Regen nach unten verlagert, man sagt ausgewaschen.
Daraus leiden Grundwasser gespeisste Moore und sehr konkurenzschwache Pflanzen die in dieser Lücke leben.
Ich sags mal so: In manchen unserer Forellenbächen wachsen die Forellen schlechter als früher=weniger Nährstoffe.
In Mooren,Magerrasen, Heiden hat man ganz andere Ziele.
Die Landwirtschaft ist intensiver geworden, darunter können solche Gebiete schon mal leiden. Die Rede ist hier von Stickstoff, Phospat ist ja meist stabiler und eher Säurelöslich (Wurzeln).
Ähm,Ja, schön.
Aber da braucht mir doch keiner was von nem Frolicverbot (Nährstoffeintrag erzählen) oder?


----------



## Koalabaer (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Hezaru schrieb:


> hast scho Recht aber ich habe mich auch nicht auf nährstoffarme Moore und Heidewiesen und Magerrasen bezogen.
> Hier leben spezielle Pflanzen die die Lücke der Nährstoffarmut ausnutzen und diese Lücke für ihr Überleben nutzen.




...lies doch bitte den ganzen Text.

übrigens, wenn euch üppige Fischmengen wichtiger als intakte Bäche/Flüsse etc. sind... 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hezaru (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kann man halt alles nicht verallgemeinern. Den Fischern im Bodensee brechen wegen des Nährstoffmangels im Wasser (aufgrund der effektiven Klärung) die Erträge weg.
> 
> http://www.sonnenseite.com/Aktuelle+News,Fische+sind+keine+Kartoffeln!,6,a26046.html



Na hoffentlich kippen da mal ein paar hunderttausend Kormorane rein wegen Nährstoffmangel, ersetzt ja dann das Frolic (wir wollen ja beim Thema bleiben):q#:


----------



## pxnhxxd (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ...lies doch bitte den ganzen Text.
> 
> übrigens, wenn euch üppige Fischmengen wichtiger als intakte Bäche/Flüsse etc. sind...
> 
> ...



Also ich hab lieber nen Fisch weniger als nen Köttel am Haken


----------



## Hezaru (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Koalabaer,
 habs gelesen und?
Denkst du irgendjemand ändert daran was wenn Lebensmittel gebraucht und nicht zu teuer werden sollen?
Wir können ja all unsere Milch und Fleisch billig aus Neuseeland kaufen, dann hat sich der Nährstoffeintrag bei uns ja erledigt.
Ein gewisser Nährstoffeintrag in Gewässern aus Industrie, Landwirtschaft und Hochwasser ist immer drinn. Hmm, könnte man nicht die Industrie und das Frolic abschaffen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Koalabaer (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Hezaru schrieb:


> habs gelesen und?



Und? darum ging es:


> Inzwischen ist es doch eher so das durch die Verbesserungen der Kläranlagen ein Nährstoffmangel in Fliessgewässern herscht,


wird dann wohl so sein. #6


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hezaru (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Das ist doch alles relativ. Manche denken wenn ihre Bafos nicht auf 60cm abwachsen haben sie Nährstoffmangel andere freuen sich über30-35cm.
Koala, ich will hier nicht zu sehr abschweifen. Wir haben hier einen FoBach in dem eine 35er Forelle in zwei Jahren auf50-60cm wächst, wenn wir sie nicht vorher erwischen.
Lehmboden, intensive Landwirtschaft rundum, keine Kormorane.
Will sagen, auch das ist normal.
und wir haben auch andere Bäche wo alles etwas langsamer geht. Alles Kunstköderstrecken. Jedes Gewitter spült Nährstoffe ein. Ganz Natürlich... Da würden auch ein paar Handvoll Futter keinen Unterschied machen..


----------



## Dsrwinmag (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin für mehr und striktere Verbote - sonst wachen die Angler eh nicht auf, wenn nicht direkt betroffen...
> 
> Immer ran!!!!


Hier mal ein ortsnahes Beispiel für Regulierungswahn, der immer dann voranschreitet, wenn Ignoranz, bzw. Boykott ausbleibt.

http://www.fischereiverein-wackersdorf.de/ 
(siehe Gastkarten/Gewässerordnung)

Schöne Gewässer, guter Bestand; ich hätte dort gerne mal geangelt...
Jetzt kann man nur noch die Hunde rumführen!;-)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Sneep (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Hallo,

hier wird haarscharf am wirklichen Problem vorbei diskutiert.

Es ist völlig wuppe, ob ich mit Hundefutter, Katzenfutter, Mais, Paniermehr, Boilies oder mit Fischfetzen anfüttere.

Ich bringe letztendlich Nitrate und Phosphate in Gewässer ein.

Das ist das was letztlich von allen organischen Stoffen übrigbleibt. Zuerst muss das Frolic oder die Boilies als Beispiel in mehreren Schritten von Bakterien abgebaut werden. Dazu werden grosse Mengen Sauerstoff verbraucht.

Seen haben aber das Problem, dass sie Nährstofffallen sind, d.h. es kommen immer mehr Nährstoffe hinein, aber fast keine mehr hinaus. Somit steigt der Nährstoffgehalt mit der Zeit immer mehr an. Das mag, je nach Gewässer, über lange Zeiträume gehen, ist aber unabwendbar.

Das hier der Gewässerwart die Notbremse zieht, gehört zu seinen Aufgaben. Es macht aber wie dargelegt wenig Sinn bestimmte Stoffe zu verbieten. Wenn schon, dann macht es nur Sinn die Gesamtfuttermenge zu begrenzen.

Es gibt auch keinen Unterschied zwischen Edelboilies und dem billigsten Gelump, am Ende kommt das gleiche dabei heraus. 

Es ist auch vollig egal ob das Futter gefressen wird oder gleich vergammelt, die Endprodukte bleiben im Gewässer gefangen und dort holt sie keiner mehr hinaus.

SnEEp


----------



## Dennis76 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Moin moin,
*Ich denke* ,dass wir an Boilieverbot Frolicverbot etc selbst schuld sind.Ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das ein Angelverein aus jux und Dollerei solche verbote ausspricht!?? nur weil AnglerX ne handvoll Boilies oder  Frolic in den See wirft.
Ich bin selber oftmals Tagelang am Wasser  und sehe oft wie egal es* EINIGEN* Anglern ist, wenn sie zum  anfüttern kommen, ob der halbe Vorstand gerade am See sitzt , oder ein Vereinsangeln  läuft......... EGAL!! Erstmal 20kg Futter Versenken#6

Ich füttere sicherlich auch an,aber zum Beispiel Im Sommer erst wenn der letzte Aalangler gegangen ist. *Und ich* *denke* *was die immer häufiger aufkommenden VERBOTE angeht, macht das schon einen Unterschied.

*C&R ist doch das gleiche Problem,wenn man mal nachts oder im ersten Tageslicht ein schnelles Foto macht hätten wir solche Probleme gar nicht. Nein die 5 karpfensäcke müssen ja im Knie tiefen Wasser bleiben weil am nachmittag das licht ja vielleicht etwas besser ist.......ach warum nicht gleich bis morgen warten#q  Aber ich schweife ab.

Ich denke solche Verbote bringen leider nicht den gewünschten erfolg,wenn Boilies Frolic etc verboten werden dann schmeisst man halt 20kg Kartoffeln oder was auch immer in den See und das Problem bleibt das gleiche.

*So sehe ich das.*

Wünsche euch allen eine erfolgreiche Saison 2014#6

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Sneep schrieb:


> Es macht aber wie dargelegt wenig Sinn bestimmte Stoffe zu verbieten. Wenn schon, dann macht es nur Sinn die Gesamtfuttermenge zu begrenzen.
> 
> Es gibt auch keinen Unterschied zwischen Edelboilies und dem billigsten Gelump, am Ende kommt das gleiche dabei heraus.
> 
> ...



So ist das, zumindest für Gewässer ohne genügend Zu/Abfluss...

Ob man aber jedes Gewässer, jeden noch so kleinen Tümpel "naturschützen" muss, oder ob es nicht Sinn machen könnte, bestimmte Gewässer nach anglerischen Wünschen zu bewirtschaften, um "Druck" auf sensiblere Gewässer zu nehmen, kann sicher zumindest diskutiert werden..

Zumal auch Gewässer  - wie die ganze Umwelt/Natur - eh ständiger Veränderung unterliegen und es hier vor allem eh nur um "menschengemachte" Gewässer geht ohne genügend Zu/Abluss...

Da müsste man dann ja konsequenterweise die "Natur" gleich richtig schützen und  solche Gewässer als "menschengemachte Störer der Natur" am besten gleich zukippen, oder??

Ebenso kann man diskutieren, in wie weit so mancher "Gewässerwart" die fachliche Kompetenz hat (will ich nicht grundsätzlich verneinen, viele Maßnahme wecken daran zumindest Zweifel), solche Dinge fachlich richtig beurteilen und entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen zu können....

Wer Frolic verbietet, anderes Futter dagegen weiter erlaubt, muss sich diese Frage (Sneep hats ja schön ausgeführt) zumindest gefallen lassen..

Bis dahin bin ich dafür, vorsorglich erst mal alles zu verbieten, damit hat man ja (gute??) Erfahrungen...


----------



## NickAdams (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Futter wird zu Hundefutter, wenn es der Hund frisst. Frisst es ein Fisch, wird es zu Fischfutter. Verzehren es Vögel, wird daraus Vogelfutter, im Englischen auch Birdfood genannt. Letzteres wird gerne auch für die Bolieproduktion verwendet und wird damit wiederum zu Fischfutter. Warum sollte Hundefutter verboten, aber Vogelfutter erlaubt sein? Und wie sieht es mit den Futtermehlen zur Geflügelmast aus, die häufig den Bolie beigemengt werden, damit man auch ja bald den neuen Rekordfisch in seinem Gewässer fangen kann???

 In diesem Sinne allen einen guten Rutsch und tight lines im neuen Jahr - ich bin jetzt erst einmal eine Woche angeln ....

 So long,

 Nick


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



> Es ist auch vollig egal ob das Futter gefressen wird oder gleich  vergammelt, die Endprodukte bleiben im Gewässer gefangen und dort holt  sie keiner mehr hinaus.



Das stimmt, wenn man von der allgemein praktizierten Null-Entnahme ausgeht, wie sie bekanntlich von Karpfenanglern gehandhabt wird!
Wenn man dagegen die Fische auch entnehmen würde, werden auch (gebundene) Nährstoffe wieder entfernt.
Aber für ein solches Ansinnen ist man hier einfach im falschen Forum und stößt auf taube Ohren!
Leute die zentnerweise Futter in Gewässer kippen, um ihre Zielfische zu fangen (und releasen), denen ist der Nährstoffeintrag ins Gewässer auch egal!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Dsrwinmag schrieb:


> Hier mal ein ortsnahes Beispiel für Regulierungswahn, der immer dann voranschreitet, wenn Ignoranz, bzw. Boykott ausbleibt.
> 
> http://www.fischereiverein-wackersdorf.de/
> (siehe Gastkarten/Gewässerordnung)
> ...



 Hab mir die Gewässerverordnung durchgelesen und erkenne kein Problem. #c

 Kläre mich auf. Hab ich was überlesen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das stimmt, wenn man von der allgemein praktizierten Null-Entnahme ausgeht, wie sie bekanntlich von Karpfenanglern gehandhabt wird!
> Wenn man dagegen die Fische auch entnehmen würde, werden auch (gebundene) Nährstoffe wieder entfernt.
> Aber für ein solches Ansinnen ist man hier einfach im falschen Forum und stößt auf taube Ohren!
> Leute die zentnerweise Futter in Gewässer kippen, um ihre Zielfische zu fangen (und releasen), denen ist der Nährstoffeintrag ins Gewässer auch egal!
> ...



Das ist natürlich ein ganz wichtiger Punkt. Fische gehören entnommen, vor allem Karpfen, wenn regelmäßig besetzt wird.

 Ich release fast immer oberhalb 6kg, aber auch das nur, wenn der Bestand an Großkarpfen nicht überhand nimmt.

 Wir haben z.B. dieses Jahr wegen Aufgabe eines Weihers eine größere Anzahl Karpfen jenseits der 10kg Marke in einen Weiher umgesetzt, der eh schon einen guten Bestand hat. Ich werde darum kommendes Jahr sicher 2 Großkarpfen entnehmen und was Leckeres aus ihnen zaubern.

 So wird das auch generell in unserem Verein gelebt und ich finde das sehr gut.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



> Das ist natürlich ein ganz wichtiger Punkt. Fische gehören entnommen, vor allem Karpfen, wenn regelmäßig besetzt wird.


Du scheinst ja doch ein netter Kerl zu sein und auch verantwortungsvoll mit deinen Gewässern umzugehen, nur wahrscheinlich leider die Ausnahme!
Ich habe da, z.B. an meinem Gewässer, eher gegenteiliges erlebt!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Gute Lösung, den eigenen Fischbestand zu plätten nur um das "Gewässer zu retten". Die Karpfen wachsen ja auch durch das Futter. Und den Nährwert den sie ausscheiden ist ein gefundenes Fressen für Weissfische. Von daher wird immer eine Angst um Futtermittel gemacht, die einfach nicht der Realität entspricht.

In Hamburg gibts den Eichbaumsee, welcher seit Jahren Probleme bereitet. Und hier tappen seit Jahren Biologen, Behörden und Verbände über die Ursachen im Dunkeln. Und so wurde schon alles und jeder verdächtigt. Aber Hauptsache jeder X Beliebige Vorstand "weiss" immer sofort, was Sache ist und woran es liegt. Und die geistige Meisterleistung geht weiter, indem dann einige Futtermittel verboten werden.

Neid bleibt Neid.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Gute Lösung, den eigenen Fischbestand zu plätten nur um das "Gewässer zu retten".


 
Zwischen "Bestand plätten" und einer Spielwiese für "Hunter" gibt es eine ganze Menge sinnvoller Zwischenpositionen.|wavey:



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Karpfen wachsen ja auch durch das Futter. Und den Nährwert den sie ausscheiden ist ein gefundenes Fressen für Weissfische. Von daher wird immer eine Angst um Futtermittel gemacht, die einfach nicht der Realität entspricht.


 
Ganz so einfach ist es eben nicht. Stetiger Neubesatz ohne Entnahme in Zusammenhang mit Futterüberschuss können ein Gewässer sehr wohl killen. Das kann bei kleinen Gewässersystemen im Sommer sogar recht schnell gehen.


----------



## Dsrwinmag (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



			
				Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir die Gewässerverordnung durchgelesen und erkenne kein Problem. #c


Camping, Feuer, offenes Licht, Echolot, Futterboot, Anfüttern, Boilies, Hundefutter, zweite Raubfischrute, Spinnfischen vor dem 01.10., Haarmontage...alles verboten.
Drillingshaken, Widerhaken bestenfalls geduldet.

Unter solchen Bedingungen vergeht mir ganz einfach die Lust zu angeln.

@Naturliebhaber
Warum darf das Echolot bestückte Futterboot nicht nach aussichtsreichen Stellen suchen?
Warum darf man keine zweite Raubfischrute einsetzen?
Warum darf im Sommer kein Kunstköder verwendet werden?
Warum darf Mais nicht am Haar angeboten werden?

Da drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass man Angst davor hat, der ein oder andere könnte einen Fisch mehr fangen!
Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## pxnhxxd (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

@Allrounder27

Neid?
Das glaub ich wohl weniger. Wer sollte denn Neidisch sein? Was würde der Angler tun, der sieht das ein anderer mit Frolic mehr fängt als er mit seinem Mais? Der angelt das nächste mal auch mit Frolic und lässt es nicht verbieten. Der schiesst sich doch selbst ins Knie.

Und was spricht dagegen zwei Karpfen ab 10kg im Jahr zu entnehmen. 
Bei manchen hat man echt das Gefühl der Karpfen sei eine heilige Kuh.
Und wenn die Weissfische ja nach deiner Aussage das ausgeschiedene von karpfen vernaschen, hast ja jetzt ne Steilvorlage für den nächsten Wunderköder gegeben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Dsrwinmag schrieb:


> Warum darf das Echolot bestückte Futterboot nicht nach aussichtsreichen Stellen suchen?


 
Finde ich auch schräg, ist aber so z.B. gesetzlich für ganz Oberfranken festgelegt:

http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bes...n-und-bezirksverordnungen/bezirk-oberfranken/

Zitat:
_"Die Verwendung von Geräten zur Ortung von Fischen und Fischbeständen, die auch zur Auslotung der Gewässertiefe dienen können, ist verboten. Ausnahmen bedürfen der  Zustimmung der Fachberatung für Fischerei des Bezirks Oberfranken."_



Dsrwinmag schrieb:


> Warum darf man keine zweite Raubfischrute einsetzen?


 
Weil das Entnahmelimit ermulich 1 Fisch pro Tag/Woche ist und man das Verageln von Raubfischen verhindern will.
So ist das zumindest in meinem Verein begündet.



Dsrwinmag schrieb:


> Warum darf im Sommer kein Kunstköder verwendet werden?


 
Z.B. weil man eigentlich eine längere Raubfischschonzeit haben will, diese aber nicht genehmigt bekommt. Also wird das via Köderverbot geregelt (was nicht genehmigungspflichtig ist).




Dsrwinmag schrieb:


> Warum darf Mais nicht am Haar angeboten werden?


 
Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



pinhead schrieb:


> @Allrounder27
> 
> Neid?
> Das glaub ich wohl weniger. Wer sollte denn Neidisch sein? Was würde der Angler tun, der sieht das ein anderer mit Frolic mehr fängt als er mit seinem Mais? Der angelt das nächste mal auch mit Frolic und lässt es nicht verbieten. Der schiesst sich doch selbst ins Knie.


Hi,

nicht unbedingt.Gibt genug Leute die nicht genug Geld oder Zeit zum füttern haben.Oder allgemein gegen neue Sachen sind kenne ich oft von älteren Menschen.Die haben früher mit Mais und Kartoffel auf einfachste Weise gefischt und alles was anders ist passt ihnen nicht und wird direkt abgelehnt.Das ist garnicht mal so selten leider.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Die haben früher mit Mais und Kartoffel auf einfachste Weise gefischt und alles was anders ist passt ihnen nicht und wird direkt abgelehnt..


Abgelehnt ......... und weil sie in den Vereinen in den entsprechen Gremien sitzen......
 meist dann auch verboten


----------



## Christian1987S (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Bei uns hat bisher keine was dagegen, soll wohl demnächst nur Futtermengenbegrenzung erhoben werden. Allerdings frage ich mich wers kontrollieren will, außer bei nem Gemeinschaftsfische.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Naja, sollen solche "Angelvereine" sind dann wohl eher Sauf- und Trinkvereine. Wer soll noch vernünftig Angeln (Hobby=Freiheit und Selbstentfaltung) wenn man einen Juristen mit ans Wasser nehmen muss.

Aber es hat auch was gutes. Dann können sich in solchen "Vereinen" die Nörgler, die Trinker, die Nichtsfänger und noch ein paar andere Typen Angler versammeln und gemeinsam nörgeln und nichts fangen.

Und in 10 Jahren wundern sie sich denn, wenn der Verein am aussterben ist, warum kein Nachwuchs mehr eintritt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Naja, sollen solche "Angelvereine" sind dann wohl eher Sauf- und Trinkvereine. Wer soll noch vernünftig Angeln (Hobby=Freiheit und Selbstentfaltung) wenn man einen Juristen mit ans Wasser nehmen muss.
> 
> Aber es hat auch was gutes. Dann können sich in solchen "Vereinen" die Nörgler, die Trinker, die Nichtsfänger und noch ein paar andere Typen Angler versammeln und gemeinsam nörgeln und nichts fangen.
> 
> Und in 10 Jahren wundern sie sich denn, wenn der Verein am aussterben ist, warum kein Nachwuchs mehr eintritt.



Ich vermute mal, dass du in keinem Ballungsraum wohnst und angelst. 

 Die Leute stehen vor den Türen der Vereine Schlange, fast egal, was in deren Erlaubnisscheinen steht.

 Beispiel:
http://www.fischereiverein-forchheim.de/aktuelles/

 250 € Jahresgebühr und trotzdem ist der Verein dicht.

 So sieht's aus.


----------



## Hecht32 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Verbote in Vereinen, ob jetzt Hundefutter oder Nachtangeln...., werden in den seltensten Fällen durch den Vorstand beschlossen. In der Generalversammlung wird z.Bsp. durch einen Karpfenangler der Antrag gestellt, das Spinnfischen im Sommer zu verbieten. (Es stört ja so!) die Mitglieder stimmen dann ab. Da die Masse Karpfenangler sind, ist das Ergebniss nicht verwunderlich. Oder Nachtangeln? Wenn 95% um 22:00 Uhr das Wasser verlassen, sehen sie auch keinen Grund, es zu erlauben. Der Vorstand ist da nach meiner Erfahrung, eher  schlichtend tätig. In kleinen "familiären" Vereinen kann das sicher anders sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Verbote in Vereinen, ob jetzt Hundefutter oder Nachtangeln...., werden in den seltensten Fällen durch den Vorstand beschlossen. In der Generalversammlung wird z.Bsp. durch einen Karpfenangler der Antrag gestellt, das Spinnfischen im Sommer zu verbieten. (Es stört ja so!) die Mitglieder stimmen dann ab. Da die Masse Karpfenangler sind, ist das Ergebniss nicht verwunderlich. Oder Nachtangeln? Wenn 95% um 22:00 Uhr das Wasser verlassen, sehen sie auch keinen Grund, es zu erlauben. Der Vorstand ist da nach meiner Erfahrung, eher schlichtend tätig. In kleinen "familiären" Vereinen kann das sicher anders sein.



Das entspricht nicht meiner Erfahrung. In meinem Verein, der (glücklicherweise) einen sehr objektiv und pragmatisch agierenden Vorstand hat, kommen tatsächlich 100% der Festlegungen vom Vorstand. Ich habe nie erlebt, dass Mitglieder hier gegen andere Gruppen im Verein tätig werden.


----------



## Hecht32 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Habe ich nicht erwähnt, unser Vorstand ist auch nur lobend zu erwähnen. Mit grossem Sachverstand und immer für die Angelei. Leider sind nicht alle Mitglieder so kompetent und es wird dann "leider" demokratisch abgestimmt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Wie die Anglerschaft untereinander aussieht kann man doch auch im Forum betrachten. Passiert etwas, womit andere nicht einverstanden sind, dann fallen noch im selben Thread die magischen Worte: "das müsste Verboten werden".

Aber dann beschweren wenn alles Verboten ist.

Ich hab nun das große Glück, nicht in Bayern leben zu müssen. Ich würde mir dort ein anderes Hobby suchen...(Bier trinken und dem FCB zugröhlen z.B.).

Möchte mal wissen ob die Vereinsmitglieder in den Vereinen, wo alles verboten ist, denn zu den glücklichen Anglern oder zu den Nörglern gehören. Ich würde auf letzteres wetten.


----------



## Lazarus (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Verbote in Vereinen, ob jetzt Hundefutter oder Nachtangeln...., werden in den seltensten Fällen durch den Vorstand beschlossen. In der Generalversammlung wird z.Bsp. durch einen Karpfenangler der Antrag gestellt, das Spinnfischen im Sommer zu verbieten.


Ist bei uns auch so. Verallgemeinern kann man das aber sicher nicht, dazu sind die Fischereivereine zu vielfältig.
Einer (!) hatte ein Futterboot, ein anderes Mitglied hat das gestört, der hat auf der HV einen Verbotsantrag gestellt, der dann auch angenommen wurde.
Pikant ist, dass der Futterbootbesitzer damals 2. Vorstand war.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ist bei uns auch so. Verallgemeinern kann man das aber sicher nicht, dazu sind die Fischereivereine zu vielfältig.
> Einer (!) hatte ein Futterboot, ein anderes Mitglied hat das gestört, der hat auf der HV einen Verbotsantrag gestellt, der dann auch angenommen wurde.
> Pikant ist, dass der Futterbootbesitzer damals 2. Vorstand war.



Das hört sich ja richtig nach Demokratie an. Mich schaudert :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Das traurige daran ist, das die Abstimmenden größtenteils nicht in der Lage sind zu verstehen, das so auch recht schnell mal etwas verboten werden kann, was sie selber betrifft.

Gelebte Toleranz.


----------



## pxnhxxd (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das traurige daran ist, das die Abstimmenden größtenteils nicht in der Lage sind zu verstehen, das so auch recht schnell mal etwas verboten werden kann, was sie selber betrifft.
> 
> Gelebte Toleranz.



So schwarz wollen wir doch jetzt auch nicht sehen.
Diverse Verbote von Ködern gibts auch zb im Anglereldorado Niederlande. Und da wird richtig hart kontrolliert.


----------



## Sneep (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ist das, zumindest für Gewässer ohne genügend Zu/Abfluss...
> 
> Ob man aber jedes Gewässer, jeden noch so kleinen Tümpel "naturschützen" muss, oder ob es nicht Sinn machen könnte, bestimmte Gewässer nach anglerischen Wünschen zu bewirtschaften, um "Druck" auf sensiblere Gewässer zu nehmen, kann sicher zumindest diskutiert werden..
> 
> ...




Hallo Thomas,

zumindest beim letzten Satz kann ich dir zustimmen.

Ansonsten habe ich ein Problem damit, wenn du den Umstand, dass ein Gewässer nicht sehenden Auges ruiniert wird, als Naturschutzmaßnahme bezeichnest.

Kein normal denkender Mensch wird seine Produktivmittel zerschlagen, das ist die Basis für alles. Die Gewässer sind die Produktivmittel der Vereine. Da hat die Fischerei ein ureigenes Interesse daran, sollte sie zumindest.

Das Gewässer einem Wandel unterliegen, mag schon sein.
Das hat aber mit der Frage der Nährstoffbelastung nichts zu zu tun. Mit der Entstehung eines Gewässers beginn bereits die Nährstoffanreicherung und Verlandung. Es handelt sich also um einen natürlichen Prozess der nicht zu stoppen ist.  

Der Unterschied liegt aber im Tempo dieses Prozesses.
Übermässiges Füttern und Fischbesatz sind dabei die wichtigsten menschlichen Einflüsse bei dieser imensen Beschleunigung. 
Im Endstadium produziert der See so viele Wasserpflanzen und Algen, dass bei deren Abbau im Herbst die Bakterien den gesamten Sauerstoff im Gewässer verbrauchen, der See kippt um. Damit ist der gesamte Bestand verloren.

In den meisten Gewässern wird dieser Schlusspunkt sicher noch lange auf sich warten lassen.

Da wollen wir den Anglern ihr Hobby doch jetzt noch nicht durch Menschen verachtende Futterbeschränkungen zur Hölle machen, zu unseren Lebzeiten passt das ja noch.#d

Bezüglich der Gewässern mit Ablauf gebe ich dir Recht, hier tritt diese Nährstoffanreicherung  im See so nicht auf.

Da tritt sie erst beim Unterlieger auf...noch mal Glück gehabt.

Dass viele Gewässerwarte keine Fischereibiologen sind ahnten sicher schon Einige. Aber wenn du denen das nicht zutraust, wer soll es denn sonst machen, die Hauptversammlung, oder gleich die Fischereibehörde?

Auch ein durchschnittlicher Gewässerwart kann die Stickstoffkette und das Phosphat ermitteln und erkennt Blaualgen oder Entengrütze wenn er sie sieht.

Es gibt sicher jede Menge unsinnige Regelungen am Wasser.

Das ist aber kein Argument, weshalb eine Futterbegrenzung in einem eutrophen See unsinnig sein soll.

Und was hat das mit Naturschutz zu tun?

Ich nenne das Hege. 
Dadurch fängt auch keiner einen Fisch weniger, solange sich alle daran halten.

SneEp


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Seit Jahren warte ich nun darauf, das mal irgendwo in Deutschland ein Gewässer nachweislich (!) durch den Einsatz von Futtermitteln "umgekippt" ist. 

Bisher ist da noch nie was nach gekommen...


----------



## Dsrwinmag (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

@Allrounder27
Im Grunde bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung!
Aber das hier erscheint mir etwas zu pauschalisierend.





			
				Allrounder27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nun das große Glück, nicht in Bayern leben zu müssen. Ich würde mir dort ein anderes Hobby suchen...(Bier trinken und dem FCB zugröhlen z.B.).


Idioten und Zusammenschlüsse solcher gibt es überall, Pisa-Studie lässt grüßen und ich bin dennoch durchaus stolz auf unser Land mit noch naturbelassenen Gewässern, auf unsere Kultur, auf unsere Wirtschaftskraft, auf unseren FCB und unser Bier!

Wenn ich mir da manch begradigte, leere Kanalplörre im Norden anschaue,
können wir uns ernsthaft über den Faktor Glück unterhalten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Sneep schrieb:


> Das Gewässer einem Wandel unterliegen, mag schon sein.
> Das hat aber mit der Frage der Nährstoffbelastung nichts zu zu tun. Mit der Entstehung eines Gewässers beginn bereits die Nährstoffanreicherung und Verlandung. Es handelt sich also um einen natürlichen Prozess der nicht zu stoppen ist.


Ich lese bloss immer, dass z. B. Rhein, Bodensee etc. immer nahrungsärmer werden - nicht eutropher...

Bei uns am Neckar gabs ne Untersuchung vom Regierungspräsidium, wo deswegen ein Rückgang der Fischbiomasse um über 80% diagnostiziert wurde..

Und in wie weit Angler mit ihrem Futter da ein Problem sind, kann man dann sicher diskutieren....

Genauso wie man diskutieren kann (worum es hier ja geht), ob ein Frolicverbot sinnvoll ist, solange anderes Futter weiter verwendet werden darf.....


Hier wird einfach die teutonischen Regel- und Verbotswut von dazu - aus welchem Grund auch immer - "Befugten" ausgelebt..

Wie gesagt, da sich Angler alles gefallen lassen, ausser wenn sie direkt betroffen sind, bin ich eh für eine Ausweitung aller Verbote und die Schaffung neuer (sinnvoll oder nicht...), das hat uns ja schon weit und viel gebracht...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob man aber jedes Gewässer, jeden noch so kleinen Tümpel "naturschützen" muss, oder ob es nicht Sinn machen könnte, bestimmte Gewässer nach anglerischen Wünschen zu bewirtschaften, um "Druck" auf sensiblere Gewässer zu nehmen, kann sicher zumindest diskutiert werden..


 
 Da sind wir zumindest in Bayern in der glücklichen Lage, dass die laut Art. 2 Bayerisches Fischereigesetz sog. geschlossenen Gewässer von der Hegepflicht ausgeschlossen sind.

 Da geht für die Angler dann einiges mehr als in natürlichen Seen. Mit dem Nachteil, dass diese Gewässer typischerweise nicht größer als 10ha und recht flach sind. Und nicht jede Gegend hat diese Art Gewässer. Da sind wir im "Karpfenland" Franken etwas im Vorteil.


----------



## GeorgeB (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



> Thomas schrieb:
> Und in wie weit Angler mit ihrem Futter da ein Problem sind, kann man dann sicher diskutieren....



Das kann man ganz sicher. Fairerweise sollten wir aber erwähnen, dass wir jetzt von vollkommen unterschiedlichen Baustellen reden. An Neckar, Rhein oder Bodensee werden von Anglern ausgebrachte Futtermengen sicherlich eine unbedeutende Rolle spielen. An kleinen Vereinsseen kann das schon anders aussehen.

Das Argument der übermäßigen Nährstoffzufuhr wird allerdings auch dort in vielen Fällen eher vorgeschobener Natur sein. Wahrscheinlicher wohl, dass konservativere Angler sich von "Großangriffen" auf den zu fangenden Fisch gestört fühlen. Ich selber bin zwar in keinem Verein und wahrlich kein Freund von zu vielen Vorschriften, muss aber zugeben, dass ich bei der Vorstellung von mit Echolot ausgestatteten Futterbooten und Eimern voller Futter an einem besseren Vereinstümpel das kalte Grausen kriege. Fehlen nur noch Apps zum Einloggen am Wasser, und zur sofortigen Meldung des Fangs an das zuständige SAP-System. 

Es ist wohl,wie meistens, sehr schwierig einen goldenen Mittelweg zu finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Hab ich kein Problem mit, wenn füttern auf Grund Eutrophierung grundsätzlich verboten wird, wenn das nachweisbar Anglern oder dem Angeln durch Verschlechterung der Bestände oder des Gewässers nachweisbar schaden würde..

Damit hab ich sehr wohl ein Problem:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso wie man diskutieren kann (worum es hier ja geht), ob ein Frolicverbot sinnvoll ist, solange anderes Futter weiter verwendet werden darf.....


----------



## GeorgeB (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



> Zitat von *Thomas9904*
> _Genauso  wie man diskutieren kann (worum es hier ja geht), ob ein Frolicverbot  sinnvoll ist, solange anderes Futter weiter verwendet werden darf....._



Menschen mit etwas Sachverstand müssen nicht lange darüber diskutieren, dass ein reines Verbot von Hundefutter ziemlicher Unsinn ist, wenn man eimerweise Boilies ungeprüfter Herkunft "verklappen" darf. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Menschen mit etwas Sachverstand müssen nicht lange darüber diskutieren, dass ein reines Verbot von Hundefutter ziemlicher Unsinn ist, wenn man eimerweise Boilies ungeprüfter Herkunft "verklappen" darf. #6


Auch wenn solche Verbote so zwar existieren, möchte ich dennoch nicht über den Sachverstand dieser Verbieter diskutieren...

Je mehr Verbote, desto besser, sonst wachen die Angelfischer eh nicht auf..

Immer her damit.................


:q:q:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Bei uns ist jegliches Anfüttern wie gesagt komplett verboten. 

Aber selbst wenns erlaubt wär, würde das wohl in puncto Wasserqualität (das ist z. T. eine Suppe mit max. 50 cm Sichtigkeit auch im Winter) keinen großartigen Unterschied mehr machen:

Wir haben hier mancherorts eine völlig übertrieben dichte Karpfenpopulation (da muss ja schließlich kräftig nachgesetzt und kaum entnommen werden, während man andere Arten dafür vernachlässigt), die die recht kleinen und flachen Gewässer übelst umwühlt.

Man hört hier in der Gegend größtenteils nur Karpfen, Karpfen, Karpfen - sowas von ultra langweilig und scheuklappig. Bin da vielmehr für "Vielfalt gewinnt" per sinnvollem, gewässerangepasstem (!) Besatz.

Können ja ruhig n paar Karpfen drinne sein - aber doch nicht dermaßen viele. Schade, dass die Biester keinen Kannibalismus pflegen 

Ich denke mal, in puncto Wasserqualität würde da eine richtig kräftige Rüssler-Reduzierung mitunter mehr helfen, als die offizielle Bestimmung, theoretisch nicht mal ne Handvoll Maden oder n paar Maiskörner neben die Schleienpose werfen zu dürfen.

Zenterweises No-Limits-Verklappen von egal was muss andererseits auch nicht sein - da bin ich allgemein für ne sinnvolle Mengenbegrenzung als Mittelding.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Tja, das ist ja mein Reden, das man die Leute dafür sensibilisiert nur soviel Futter wie nötig zu füttern. Und man kommt wirklich mit relativ wenig Futter gut aus.

Leider ist ja Anfüttern und Karpfenangeln bei vielen Vorständen ein Thema, was garnicht so gerne gesehen wird und wo man schon garnicht vernünftig drüber diskutieren/informieren kann.

Deswegen interessiert sich die Jugend (und auch einige ältere Angler) überhaupt garnicht dafür und macht, was sie will.

Storys von "Alten" über die Futtermengen und schon gibts Verbote.

Ich hab selber mal einem Alten am See geholfen, seine Montage zu entwirren. Der Rentner hat keine Stunde geangelt und ist dann wieder nach Hause. Natürlich ohne irgendwas zu fangen.

Ich habe angefangen zu Füttern...mehrere kleine Ladungen Mais mit dem Groundbaiter aus einem Zebco Futtereimer in einen völlig überbesetzen See (einige Spiegler, massig Graser). Hab dann Nachts auch ziemlich viel fangen dürfen.

Nunja, jedenfalls hat der Renter das noch gesehen und als ein anderer Angler ans Wasser kam erklärte der Alte dem neuen gleich, das der Karpfenangler da hinten (ich) grade "den ganzen Eimer voll mit Futter in den See geschmissen hatte".

Konnte ich über den See gut hören. Damals hab ich nichts gemacht, nur den Kopf geschüttelt. Inzwischen würde ich hingehen und den Alten zurechtweisen und dem Vorstand davon erzählen.

So kommts dann eben auch zu Futterverboten, wenn Angler ca. 5 Dosen Mais verklappen und durch völlig Intelligenzbefreite daraus dann 20 Kg werden.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich habe angefangen zu Füttern...mehrere kleine Ladungen Mais mit dem Groundbaiter aus einem Zebco Futtereimer in einen völlig überbesetzen See (einige Spiegler, massig Graser). Hab dann Nachts auch ziemlich viel fangen dürfen.
> 
> Nunja, jedenfalls hat der Renter das noch gesehen und als ein anderer Angler ans Wasser kam erklärte der Alte dem neuen gleich, das der Karpfenangler da hinten (ich) grade "den ganzen Eimer voll mit Futter in den See geschmissen hatte".
> 
> ...


 
 Die klassische "Geschichte" schlecht hin.
 Quasi das Paradebeispiel für die Entstehung eines Verbotes.

 Als Höhepunkt erzählt dann jemand in Forum:
 " Bei mir im Verein hat ein alter Angler selbst erlebt wie ein Karpfenangler eimerweise Futter ins Gewässer geschmissen hat"

 der nächste dann:
 "Ja ja die Karpfenangler - das machen die alle so"

 garantiert kommt dann noch einer mit nem ähnlichen Horrorzenario....


----------



## kati48268 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Kleine Korrektur:


Gunnar. schrieb:


> Die klassische "Geschichte" schlecht hin.
> Quasi das Paradebeispiel für die Entstehung eines Verbotes.
> 
> Als Höhepunkt erzählt dann jemand in Forum:
> ...


Im Forum, bei Gequatsche uneter nglern, am Vereinsstammtisch... heisst es dann meist sogar: "...habe ich selbst gesehen ..."


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Jepp - und ruckzu werden aus einem Eimer mindestens 10 ........und beim nächsten 15 ..


----------



## Sneep (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Hallo,

also ich habe schon Angler gesehen die einen ganzen Eimer und mehr gefüttert haben und das waren grosse Eimer

Nochmal, jedes Anfüttern ist grundsätzlich schädlich, egal was und in welcher Menge. 

Es gibt aber eine tolerierbare Menge, diese hängt sehr stark von Art und Zustand des Gewässers ab, von unbegrenzt bis null anfüttern.

Spätestens wenn Anzeichen für eine Überdüngung wie Blaualgen, Algenblüte im Sommer oder das Auftreten von Entengrütze  sichtbar werden, muss der Nährstoffeintrag gedrosselt werden. Dazu muss ich auch das Anfüttern unter die Lupe nehmen.

Das Argument , wir haben schon so viele Verbote, ist in meinen Augen keines.
Ich muss den Einzelfall betrachten. Ist  dieses Verbot sinnvoll oder nicht. Zur Not kann man ja anderen Unfug streichen.
Zum Beispiel, dass jeder seinen Müll mitnehmen muß.

Wenn Rhein und Bodensee als Beispiele dafür angeführt werden, dass die Nährstoffbelastung und der Nährstoffgehalt sinken ist das richtig. Richtig ist auch die Beobachtung, dass hierdurch die Gesamtfischmasse gesunken ist.

Nährstoffe und organische Verschmutzungen fördern das Fischwachstum. Wir hatten im Rhein nie mehr Fisch als in den 1070-er Jahren. Wir werden auch nie wieder so viele bekommen.  Wo wir damals 100 kg Alven, Rotaugen und Brassen hatten, haben wir jetzt 20 kg Barben, Waller, Rapfen, Forellen und Lachse.
Wir haben aber auch nicht mehr die Fischsterben in den Sommermonaten. 

Das hat aber nichts mit Anfüttern zu tun. 
Ursache ist der bessere Wirkungsgrad der Kläranlagen.
Trotzdem ist der Nährstoffgehalt immer noch zu hoch.

Am Bodensee das gleiche. Statt Unmengen Weißfisch jetzt sehr viel weniger Hektarerträge aber wieder Felchen und Seeforellen dabei.
Früher stand der Bodensee zumindest in Teilbereichen, im Sommer immer am Rande des Umkippens.

Ohne viel Aufwand bei der Abwassersanierung gäbe es heute im Bodensee keinen ernstzunenmenden Fischbestand mehr.
So schön die früheren Fischmassen für Angler waren, die Gewässer hätten das nicht ewig mitgemacht.

Am Bodensee forden jetzt die ersten Berufsfischer den Bodensee mit Nitraten und Phosphaten düngen zu dürfen um den Fischbestand zu fördern. 

Kein Witz.

SnEEp


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Jedes Anfüttern ist schädlich. Dann ist auch jedes Fische bestzen oder entnehmen schädlich. Was machst du hier im Forum?

Und mal zu Krautplagen. Es gab vor Jahrzehnten (weit vor dem Karpfen und Futterboom) schon Gewässer, die plötzlich anfingen zu verkrauten. Damals hat man sich gewundert und das Rätsel raten begann.

Im Prinzip müssen die Vereine, Berhörden und Verbände den anfütternden Anglern doch dankbar sein, denn sie erleichtern ihnen die Arbeit ungemein. Wenn heutzutage in einem Gewässer auch nur ein Krauthalm entsteht, dann ist die Sache doch sofort klar: die Karpfenangler waren es!

Am besten ist das Beispiel von 3 Gewässern, die nebeneinander liegen. Gewässer eins ist von Karpfenanglern frequentiert und neigt zum starken Krautwuchs im Sommer. Gewässer 2 hat sehr viel weniger Kraut bei etwas weniger Karpfenanglern. Und Gewässer 3 sieht fast nie einen Karpfenangler und dort ist der Krautteppich so stark, das man fast drüberlaufen kann.

Was sagt uns das?

Die Karpfenangler sind schuld. Sogar an Gewässern, wo sie garnicht Angeln.


----------



## pxnhxxd (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Warum in Allerwelt werden eigendlich Karpfen besetzt?

Eine Fischart die sich ausser in kleinen flachen Tümpeln nicht selbstständig Fortpflanzen kann weil unser Klima deren Ansprüchen zum Ablaichen kaum erfüllen kann.

@Allrounder
Bitte bring dich weiter in diesem Threat ein und poste weiter.
Deine Verschwörungstheorien gegen Karpfenangler sind echt lesenswert und verteiben mir die Zeit während ich auf dem Klo sitze.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Frolic ist ja auch in Boilies vorhanden, denke nicht das das in irgendeiner Weise schädlich sein sollte, Hunde essen das ja auch...
wenn mann nicht erade übermängen anfüttert sollte das problemlos sein...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Jedes Anfüttern ist schädlich. Dann ist auch jedes Fische bestzen oder entnehmen schädlich. Was machst du hier im Forum?



Ja, was macht er hier im Forum?

Ich denke, mit viel Sachverstand und sehr neutral Sachverhalte erklären, die von den meisten Anglern per Schnappreflex in die eine oder andere Richtung zum Skandal erhoben werden.

Sneep sagt, dass Anfüttern - also das einbringen von Nährstoffen - grundsätzlich schädlich ist. Das stimmt auch in so weit, dass diese sich anreichern. In wie weit dieser Nährstoffeintrag dann zu einem echten Schaden führt, ist im Grunde nur vom Mengen-Zeitfaktor abhängig. Je weniger Menge, um so länger dauert es. 
Bei der täglichen handvoll Futter eines Anglers wird es Generationen von Anglern dauern, bis eine Wirkung eintritt. Bei der täglichen Handvoll von tausend Anglern gehts halt schneller. 
In Fließgewässern werden Nährstoffe halt weggespült. Zum größten Teil jedenfalls. Sicher jedoch nicht ins Universum, sondern ins Meer. Und da reichern sie sich eben auch an. 

Ergo ist es grundsätzlich richtig zu sagen, dass Nährstoffeintrag schädlich ist.

Die Frage ist doch, wo die Grenze dessen liegt, dass die Wirkung so verdünnt, so zu vernachlässigen ist, dass es nicht ins Gewicht fällt. 

Und darum bringt es diese Aussage:
_
Zitat Sneep:

Es gibt aber eine tolerierbare Menge, diese hängt sehr stark von Art und  Zustand des Gewässers ab, von unbegrenzt bis null anfüttern._

haargenau auf den Punkt.

Und genauso verhält es sich mit dem Verstand der Angler. Von (fast) unbegrenzt, bis null vorhanden. Und letztere sind deutlich in der Überzahl. 

Ach so. Ja, Besatz kann nicht nur, sondern ist, sehr oft extrem schädlich. Und die Entnahme kann, wesentlich seltener, ebenfalls schädlich sein. 

Absolut richtig ist, und auch das wird von Sneep deutlich gemacht, dass es Unsinn ist, Frolic zu verbieten, wenn andere Futtermittel zulässig sind.


----------



## lsski (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Herrlich ich lese diesen Treat seit Anfang an und lach mich jedes mal kaputt wer was hier ständig in den falschen Hals bekommt. Hätte nicht gedacht das der so lange geht......he he he 
Ralle 24 hat es perfekt zusammengefasst und Folic ist schon ein Teufels Zeug.
Was man damit alles machen kann!
Dem Hund geben
Ins Wasser werfen
verbieten
Boilys von Kochen und ins Wasserwerfen..........

:m Alles ist ein Gift oder nicht,
       die Dosierung macht den Unterschied.

Wer das nicht kapiert soll es gerne hier niederschreiben damit ich was zu lachen habe über die Feiertage.


----------



## Carphunter2000 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Also bei unseren heimatsgewässer die Weisslahn in tirol - Österreoch ist es auch verboten mit frolic zu angeln:
1.) Es trübt und das gewässer wird schlecht
2.) es setz unglaublich viele Farbstoffe aus...
Und wenn du wirklich mit frolic angeln willst lös es in wasser auf und dann mach einfach einen boilie draus...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Bei uns sind Boilies verboten, Frolic aber nicht. Was nun? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Bei uns sind Boilies verboten, Frolic aber nicht. Was nun? |kopfkrat


Alles verbieten, nur das macht Sinn....

Ohne Verbote herrscht pure Anarchie, das geht gar nicht...

Je mehr Verbote, desto besser....

Was passiert, wenn man den Leuten das Denken und die Eigenverantwortung nicht mehr abnimmt, kann man ja in der Praxis sehen:
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellschaft/strassenverkehr-keine-lust-aufs-selberdenken-1575666.html
http://www.bild.de/news/2010/buergermeister/keind-unfaelle-mehr-11433856.bild.html
http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...ds-erstes-zentrum-ohne-schilder-a-561214.html

Her mit den Verboten, bevor noch Leute wieder anfangen, selber denken zu wollen!!!


----------



## angler1996 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Bei uns sind Boilies verboten, Frolic aber nicht. Was nun? |kopfkrat


 
Boilieteig in Frolicringe formen:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Lazarus (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn man den Leuten das Denken und die Eigenverantwortung nicht mehr abnimmt, kann man ja in der Praxis sehen:


Von wegen, die Eigenverantwortung wurde abgenommen. Das Grundübel, besteht dort noch immer: Rechts vor links!
Dass es auch anders geht, sieht man wieder bei unseren (fast) Nachbarn. In Großbrittanien verzichten sie seit langem auf diese Gängelung.

Btw: Was hat das eigentlich mit Frolic zu tun? Ich mein ja nur, von wegen Off Topic und so. Da gibt es immer wieder Stimmen, die angebliche Off Topic verbieten wollen. Nebelkerzen und so...


----------



## Micha383 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles verbieten, nur das macht Sinn....
> 
> Ohne Verbote herrscht pure Anarchie, das geht gar nicht...
> 
> ...




_Nun muss Mehl nur noch einen Weg finden, wie er Fremden die Veränderung  in Nieder-Erlenbach vernünftig vermitteln kann. Sein Problem: „Es gibt  kein StVO-Schild für Shared Space.“_

|kopfkrat
Erst die Schilder abschrauben und zur "Basis" zurückkehren (rvl. etc) um dann wieder Schilder hinzustellen.


Aber an und für sich eine sehr schöne idee und auch zum größten teil umsetzbar.

Wäre auch was schönes für Gewässer.
Nur müsste das von "oben" kommen aber die Desastertruppe und Betonköppe werden das nie im leben zulassen.


----------



## Micha383 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Von wegen, die Eigenverantwortung wurde abgenommen. Das Grundübel, besteht dort noch immer: Rechts vor links!
> Dass es auch anders geht, sieht man wieder bei unseren (fast) Nachbarn. In Großbrittanien verzichten sie seit langem auf diese Gängelung.
> 
> Btw: Was hat das eigentlich mit Frolic zu tun? Ich mein ja nur, von wegen Off Topic und so. Da gibt es immer wieder Stimmen, die angebliche Off Topic verbieten wollen. Nebelkerzen und so...



Ich gehe davon aus das Thomas hier die Leute darauf aufmerksam machen wollte das es auch mit weniger Regeln geht und schlussendlich mehr Freiheit dabei rauskommt.
Und wenn man es ummünzt aufs Angeln auch einen Positiven einfluss auf die Gewässer hat.

Aber diese Verbindung bzw den kleinen Gedankensprung muss man erst mal nachvollziehen können bzw in der Lage sein so etwas umdenken zu können.


----------



## Allround-Angler (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Einspruch, Euer Ehren
#h:
1.) Gerichtsfall: In dem Hundefutter sind ganz spezifische Zutaten drin, die 100%ig eine Identifikation ermöglichen? Getreide, Tiermehl, Vitamine etc. sind doch in vielen Futtermitteln, Angelködern drin.
2.) Taucherbeobachtung von roten Teppichen: Könnten das nicht ganz einfach rote Bakterienrasen sein? Habe ich selber schon in Pfützen sehen können, und da füttert doch keiner mit Frolic an?
3.) Taucherbeobachtung schimmelnde Boilies: Oh, Wunder der Wissenschaft, endlich wurde ein Schimmelpilz entdeckt, der keinen Sauerstoff braucht! Sensation!!
4.) Egal ob der Fisch das Futter frißt oder es so zersetzt wird: Ich dachte, der unmittelbare Ammoniak-Eintrag ins Gewässer sei beim Zersetzen höher|kopfkrat. Allerdings ist es (gewässerabhängig!!) extrem selten, daß nicht irgendwer (Fisch, Krebs, Krabbe, Vogel, Bisam, etc.) das Futter annimmt.


----------



## daci7 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Einspruch, Euer Ehren
> #h:
> 1.) Gerichtsfall: In dem Hundefutter sind ganz spezifische Zutaten drin, die 100%ig eine Identifikation ermöglichen? Getreide, Tiermehl, Vitamine etc. sind doch in vielen Futtermitteln, Angelködern drin.
> 2.) Taucherbeobachtung von roten Teppichen: Könnten das nicht ganz einfach rote Bakterienrasen sein? Habe ich selber schon in Pfützen sehen können, und da füttert doch keiner mit Frolic an?
> ...



zu 1 - ich denke es wird hier nicht über Getreide, Tiermehle und Vitamine geredet, sondern über Konservierer/Farbstoffe/Geschmacksverstärker
zu 2 - jepp, es können Bakterienrasen gewesen sein, ebenso können es Rostablagerungen oder Farbreste gewesen sein.
zu 3 - es handelt sich nicht um ein Wunder der Wissenschaft, denn 1. gibt es eine Menge Pilze die fakultativ anaerob wachsen und gedeien können und 2. gibt es unter Wasser doch Sauerstoff.
zu 4 - auch wenn das Futter "angenommen" wird, wird es doch wieder ausgeschieden. Fressen und Zersetzen ist kein Gegensatz - gefressen (und damit zersetzt) wird es in jedem Fall. Die Frage ist doch von wem und wie effizient.
Es geht auch nicht nur um den direkten Nitrat-Eintrag, sondern auch um den indirekten, durch erhöhung der Biomasse. Fischbesatz ist auch eine Art des Nitrateintrages - auch wenn dieses erst einmal gebunden ist.

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles verbieten, nur das macht Sinn....
> 
> Ohne Verbote herrscht pure Anarchie, das geht gar nicht...



Sehe ich in solchen Fällen aber völlig entspannt.

Schließlich geht es hier nicht um eine Order di mufti von oben herab, sondern um Verbote einer Gemeinschaft, die in direkter demokratischer Weise erlassen oder auch nur geduldet - und somit stillschweigend für richtig befunden - werden. 

Es sind ja meist Vereinsvorschriften und da hat der Angler eine direkte Mitsprachmöglichkeit. Nimmt er die nicht wahr, oder kann sich mit seiner Meinung nicht durchsetzen, so hat er das zu akzeptieren. 

Ganz einfache Sache das.


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass du in keinem Ballungsraum wohnst und angelst.
> 
> Die Leute stehen vor den Türen der Vereine Schlange, fast egal, was in deren Erlaubnisscheinen steht.
> 
> ...


Würde eher sagen das kommt darauf an wo man wohnt.Irgendwie sind es fast immer Vereine aus Bayern und die Ecke wenn ich von solchen sinnlosen Gesetzen höre.Hier bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein und die Gegend gibt es sowas nicht kenne zumindest keine Vereine wo das so ist.Gibt hier aber auch zum Glück hunderte Naturseen auch viele ohne Verein als Pächter.Die Bayern tun mir echt leid mit ihren ganzen künstlichen Tümpeln und Weihern.Nur die Flüsse und Bergseen da bin ich echt neidisch drauf aber sons scheint man dort als Angler echt in der falschen Gegend zu wohnen.


----------



## Hezaru (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Hab den Eindruck das User Sneep zum Thema Nährstoffeintrag schon Fachwissen hat. Ich denke mal er fühlt sich ziemlich einsam in diesem Tread. (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen)
Mein Wissen beruht auf kleinem Grundwissen, Beobachtungen und daraus folgenden Schätzungen.
Er schreibt das der Eintrag immer noch zu hoch ist. Woher kommt er?(der Nährstoffeintrag). Wir hatten bei uns dieses Jahr einige ungewöhnlich heftige Gewittergüsse die Unmengen von Erde in die Gewässer eingespühlt haben. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein bischen Beifüttern im Verhältniss dazu eine gewichtige Rolle spielt.


----------



## punkarpfen (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Der Nährstoffeintrag durch andere Faktoren (wie z.B. Landwirtschaft) ist oftmals um ein vielfaches höher. ABER: Ein zusätzlicher Nährstoffeintrag über Angelfutter sollte und kann vermieden/minimiert werden.


----------



## Heilbutt (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Würde eher sagen das kommt darauf an wo man wohnt.Irgendwie sind es fast immer Vereine aus Bayern und die Ecke wenn ich von solchen sinnlosen Gesetzen höre.Hier bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein und die Gegend gibt es sowas nicht kenne zumindest keine Vereine wo das so ist.Gibt hier aber auch zum Glück hunderte Naturseen auch viele ohne Verein als Pächter.Die Bayern tun mir echt leid mit ihren ganzen künstlichen Tümpeln und Weihern.Nur die Flüsse und Bergseen da bin ich echt neidisch drauf aber sons scheint man dort als Angler echt in der falschen Gegend zu wohnen.



Da hast du leider recht. Und gerade diese Ecke Nürnberg/Fürth/Erlangen um die es auch dem TE hauptsächlich geht,hat im Verhältnis zu den Anglern viel zu wenig Wasserfläche.
Umso logischer ist es aber das die Vereine teilweise viel mehr in Sachen Anfutter regulieren/reglementieren müssen als zum Beispiel in der Holsteinischen Schweiz.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es in norddeutschen Forellenpuffs durchaus auch teilweise strenge Verbote diesbezüglich?!|kopfkrat

Inzwischen bin ich als Laie aber auch nicht mehr sicher:
Wo sind wirklich die Unterschiede bei den Inhaltsstoffen 
von div. Pellets, Boilies und Frolic???
Solange uns das keiner fundiert erklären kann
hat "Naturliebhaber" grundsätzlich recht, das ein Verbot nur von Frolic "zweifelhaft" ist.
Das in unserem Verein existierende Frolic-Verbot könnte durchaus noch aus der "boiliefreien" Zeit stammen...
#c


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Solange uns das keiner fundiert erklären kann
> hat "Naturliebhaber" grundsätzlich recht, das ein Verbot nur von Frolic "zweifelhaft" ist.#c
> 
> 
> ...


Bzw. Willkür und teutonischschmicheliger Verbotswahn.......

Dazu (Verbote und deren Sinn allgemein) kann man sich auch das mal angucken:
http://www.spiegel.tv/#/filme/magazin-29122013-verboten/

Passt  aber hier auch von der Tendenz "Verbotswahn" her zum Thema............


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bzw. Willkür und teutonischschmicheliger Verbotswahn.......
> 
> Dazu (Verbote und deren Sinn allgemein) kann man sich auch das mal angucken:
> http://www.spiegel.tv/#/filme/magazin-29122013-verboten/
> ...




Nochmal, ist es nicht genau das, wofür wir immer wieder einstehen ? Selbstbestimmung ohne Einmischung des Verbandes.
Genau das ist hier gegeben. 

Was also ist falsch daran ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Nix, ich bin ja für möglichst viele Verbote für organisierte Angelfischer.......


----------



## Heilbutt (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bzw. Willkür und teutonischschmicheliger Verbotswahn.......
> 
> Dazu (Verbote und deren Sinn allgemein) kann man sich auch das mal angucken:
> http://www.spiegel.tv/#/filme/magazin-29122013-verboten/
> ...




Ich weiß das u. a. du hier für das Angeln mit extrem viel weniger Regularien kämpfst, aber ich für meinen Teil würde den Leuten die sowas "verzapfen" - die zumeist äußerst normale, bodenständige Mitmenschen sind - die hauptberuflich ganz was anderes machen als Vereinsregeln zu erstellen, nicht gleich teutonischmicheligen Verbotswahn unterstellen.
Irgendwelche Gründe wird man (hoffentlich) im Einzelfall gehabt haben.
Vielleicht finden wir es ja noch heraus.:m
(Nein, ich bin nicht Verwaltungsmitglied im Angelverein)

Und auch wenn wir Deutsche es immer verfluchen:
Ich habe beruflich viel mit Leuten aus unterschiedlichen Ländern zu tun, und die "bewundern bzw. beneiden" uns sehr häufig darum "das bei uns alles so toll geregelt/genormt ist"
Wirklich!!!
Da ist natürlich nicht die "Frolic-Regel" dabei|rolleyes, aber bei allem immer gleich von Verbotswahn zu reden....?!?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Sneep (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Hallo,

lieber Thomas,

wir (fast) alle argumentieren zum Thema Anfüttern, speziell
mit Frolic.
Nur du ziehst als Parallelthema deinen Verbotswahn durch.

Sollten wir uns in dieser Runde nicht besser auf ein Thema verständigen?

Falls das nicht möglich ist, bring doch mal einen neuen Beitrag anstatt Kopieren-Einfügen.|supergri

Auch wenn du da offensichtlich auf einem Kreuzzug bist, mit der Zeit nervt es, wenn jemand mit maximal einem Argument
hier tagelang eine Diskussion bestreitet. 

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer kernigen Aussage zu Frolic und Co? :m



snEEp


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Ich weiß das u. a. du hier für das Angeln mit extrem viel weniger Regularien kämpfst,


Jo, für Angler...

Organisierte Angelfischer habens - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - ja aber selber in der Hand (da hat Ralle vollkommen recht). 
Daher brauchen die noch viel mehr Verbote, bis die mal aufwachen..

Daher auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nix, ich bin ja für möglichst viele Verbote für organisierte Angelfischer.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Sneep schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer kernigen Aussage zu Frolic und Co? :m
> 
> 
> 
> snEEp


Hab ich doch schon lange:
Frolic verbieten und anderes erlaubt lassen (ist das Thema des Threads hier, siehe Eingangsposting) ist schlichter Unsinn und nur durch Verbotswahn oder sonstiger geistiger Abwesenheit zu erklären........
Logisch wäre entweder komplettes Fütterverbot oder eben auch Frolic zulassen, das ich auch nicht für schlimmer als Boilie und Co oder anderes "Fischfutter" halte...


----------



## Heilbutt (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jo, für Angler...
> 
> Organisierte Angelfischer habens - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - ja aber selber in der Hand (da hat Ralle vollkommen recht).
> Daher brauchen die noch viel mehr Verbote, bis die mal aufwachen..
> ...



@sneep:    very |good:

@Thomas:
Ich fürchte, ich kaufe dir sogar ab das das deine Überzeugung ist, was du da schreibst.
Immerhin hast du deine Signatur entfernt, die da sinngemäß lautete: "ALLEN Anglern verpflichtet" oder so ähnlich.
Das widerspricht sich tatsächlich, wenn du nur den organisierten Anglern unter uns mehr Verbote an den Hals wünschst!#d (und das sind viele!)
Ein wenig erleichtert bin ich dennoch.
Vor ein paar Monaten waren es "nur" wir dummen bayrischen Organisierten, die ihre Henker wieder selber gewählt haben.
Mittlerweile sind wir wenigstens bundesweit selber schuld, wenn in einigen Vereinen Frolic-Verbot erlassen wird!!;+

Ich bin ja inzwischen, u. a. aus diesem Grund dieser Politikmacherei gegen die in Vereinen / Verbänden organisierte Anglerschaft, nicht mehr allzu häufig hier im Forum unterwegs, aber ich befürchte ich hab dadurch was verpasst?!

Gibt´s inzwischen wohl Planungen bzw. die Vision, das man bei der Angelfischerei also künftig idealerweise weder mit Bundes- oder Ländergesetzen, sowohl ohne Verbands- und Vereins- und Verpächterregelungen auskommen will.
Mutiges Ziel!!!|kopfkrat

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Das widerspricht sich tatsächlich, wenn du nur den organisierten Anglern unter uns mehr Verbote an den Hals wünschst!#d (und das sind viele!)


Organisierte Angler gibts ja nicht mehr, das sind ja jetzt "Angelfischer"..

Und die habens ja selber in der Hand - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - ob sie weiteren Verboten zustimmen..    


Frolic verbieten und anderes erlaubt lassen (ist das Thema des Threads hier, siehe Eingangsposting) ist schlichter Unsinn und nur durch Verbotswahn oder sonstiger geistiger Abwesenheit zu erklären........

Logisch wäre entweder komplettes Fütterverbot oder eben auch Frolic zulassen, das ich auch nicht für schlimmer als Boilie und Co oder anderes "Fischfutter" halte...  

Und wenn trotzdem organisierte Angelfischer in einem Verein ihr Frolicverbot - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - wollen, so ist doch alles in Ordnung..


----------



## Sneep (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Jedes Anfüttern ist schädlich. Dann ist auch jedes Fische bestzen oder entnehmen schädlich. Was machst du hier im Forum?
> 
> Und mal zu Krautplagen. Es gab vor Jahrzehnten (weit vor dem Karpfen und Futterboom) schon Gewässer, die plötzlich anfingen zu verkrauten. Damals hat man sich gewundert und das Rätsel raten begann.
> 
> ...



Hallo Allrounder,

Was ich hier im Foum mache ist schnell erlärt. 
Ich versuche von den wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen einiger Experten hier zu profitieren.  
Vieles was du hier schreibst war bis jetzt jedenfalls weder mir noch der Fischereibiologie in Mitteleuropa bekannt.

Nur bei den Pflanzen und den Karpfen bist du im falschen Märchen. Hier hast du dir argumentativ schön ins eigene Knie geschossen.

Dass es vor den Karpfen häufiger Gewässer mit Pflanzen gab, liegt daran, dass das meist der natürliche Hecht-Schleien-See war. Das sind klare Seen mit Pflanzen.
Das war vor dem massenhaften Auftreten des Karpfens fast überall der Normalzustand.

Mit dem Besatz von Karpfen ändert sich das. Karpfen wühlen den Grund auf und dieser Schlamm legt sich auf die Blätter und tötet die Pflanze ab oder der Karpfen wühlt die Pflanze direkt aus. Es entsteht der trübe, Pflanzenlose See vom Brassen-Typ.

Ein Karpfenbestand führt nicht durch Düngung beim darauf Angeln zu mehr Pflanzen, sondern durch sein Wühlen und Antrüben des Wassers zu weniger Planzen.

Was nutzt der Pflanze der ganze Nährstoff, wenn sie durch den aufliegenden Schlamm abstirbt.
In diesem Fall übersteuert die Wühltätigkeit den Nährstoffgehalt.

Ist ein Karpfengewässer ohne Pflanzen, heißt das nicht, dass der Nährstoffeintrag i.O. ist, sondern dass der Karpfenbestand zu hoch ist.

Aus dieser Erkenntnis kann jetzt jeder seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen.

Aus Sicht der Nährstoffbelastung ist Besatz sicher schädlich, vor allem wenn ich nichts entnehme.

100 kg Besatz minus 10 kg Fang entnommen sind 90 kg Nährstoffe im Wasser.

sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Und was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?
Nämlich Frolic verbieten, anderes Futter aber gleichzeitig erlauben?


----------



## Heilbutt (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?
> Nämlich Frolic verbieten, anderes Futter aber gleichzeitig erlauben?



Thomas, jetzt wirds wirklich heiter!!
Wenn du tatsächlich wegen "offtopic" einschreiten willst,
warum hast du es dann nicht schon längst getan?!?!?! ;+

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Ich war immer am Thema.

Dass nämlich ein reines Frolicverbot sinnloser Unfug ist, wenn man dazu Nährstoffeintrag als Grund angibt und gleichzeitig Einbringen von anderem Futter erlaubt.

Siehe Frage Eingangspost, siehe meine Posts...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frolic verbieten und anderes erlaubt lassen (ist das Thema des Threads hier, siehe Eingangsposting) ist schlichter Unsinn und nur durch Verbotswahn oder sonstiger geistiger Abwesenheit zu erklären........
> 
> Logisch wäre entweder komplettes Fütterverbot oder eben auch Frolic zulassen, das ich auch nicht für schlimmer als Boilie und Co oder anderes "Fischfutter" halte...
> 
> Und wenn trotzdem organisierte Angelfischer in einem Verein ihr Frolicverbot - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - wollen, so ist doch alles in Ordnung..



Ich habe sogar noch versucht, für solche irrationalen Verbote nachvollziehbare Gründe zu finden (allgemeine Verbotsmichelei)..


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Sneep schrieb:


> Nur bei den Pflanzen und den Karpfen bist du im falschen Märchen. Hier hast du dir argumentativ schön ins eigene Knie geschossen.


Ich kann keinen Fehlschuss erkennen.



> Dass es vor den Karpfen häufiger Gewässer mit Pflanzen gab, liegt daran, dass das meist der natürliche Hecht-Schleien-See war. Das sind klare Seen mit Pflanzen.
> Das war vor dem massenhaften Auftreten des Karpfens fast überall der Normalzustand.
> 
> Mit dem Besatz von Karpfen ändert sich das. Karpfen wühlen den Grund auf und dieser Schlamm legt sich auf die Blätter und tötet die Pflanze ab oder der Karpfen wühlt die Pflanze direkt aus. Es entsteht der trübe, Pflanzenlose See vom Brassen-Typ.


Weiss jetzt nicht welcher Zeitraum deiner Argumentation  zugrunde liegt. Ich beziehe mich auf die letzten 2-3 Dekaden. Und zu der  Zeit hatten die Gewässer schon Karpfen drin.

Und nun?



> Ist ein Karpfengewässer ohne Pflanzen, heißt das nicht, dass der Nährstoffeintrag i.O. ist, sondern dass der Karpfenbestand zu hoch ist.
> 
> Aus dieser Erkenntnis kann jetzt jeder seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen.


Gnaz klar. Mehr Futter! Nämlich soviel, das der Tümpel tatsächlich aufgrund des Nährstoffeintrages Kraut hervorbringt. Also sehen wir die Karpfenangler bald hiermit und bald ist alles in Ordnung.

Zu den Postings von Thomas: Er hat es kurz auf den Punkt gebracht. Das Thema Wissenschaft ist hier eh fehl am Platze (siehe Eichbaumsee), hier gehts es rein um Neid und Verbotskultur. Schohnung des Gewässers ist nur ein vorgeschobener Grund.


----------



## pxnhxxd (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

@Allrounder27
Ich bin ja so Neidich auf deine Wasserschweine.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Aaaaaaaaaaalso.

Ich kenn aus DDR Zeiten hier die völlig überbesetzten (Karpfen) "Intensivgewässer" Die Seen waren damals extrem trübe und quasi Krautfrei.

Jetzt ist nur noch ein Bruchteil des Bestandes an Karpfen drinn , das Wasser ist wesentlich klarer und Kraut etc . gibt's leider mehr als reichlich.
Ich kenn das auch noch aus meiner Verbands/Vereinszeit. Das Gewässer einfach mit Karpfen verminen und das "Krautproblem" klärt sich innerhalb eines Jahres. Hab ich mehr als einmal live erlebt.

Damit Thomas nich anne Decke spring bekomm ich jetzt die Kurve zum Frolic.  
Frolic ist in meinen subjektiven Augen billiges minderwertiges Futter welches doch meist in unnötign Mengen verklappt wird. Der so entstehende Nährstoffeintrag KANN dadurch auch mal schnell zu einer vermehrten Kraut / Algenexplosion führen. Wer mit der "*Nitrifizierungskette" *was anfangen kann weis warum.Muss nicht passieren - kann...

 Wie gesagt - ich mag Frolic nicht und stehe daher einem Verbot positiv gegenüber. 
 Und nochmal AS IST EINE REIN SUBJETIVE ANSICHT.


----------



## Wochenendangler (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Moin Mädels,

ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ursprünglich gehen wir ja fischen um die Fische zu verzehren, oder etwa nicht??? Zumindest lt. den derzeit geltenden Regelungen.

Da C&R ja in der bunten Republik verboten ist, halten wir uns auch daran, entnehmen brav die Fische, und bereiten uns daraus wohlschmeckende Speisen.

Womit wir dann so langsam beim Lebensmittelgesetz angekommen sind. An Tiere, welche zur Lebensmittelgewinnung vorgesehen sind, dürfen keine tierischen Nebenprodukte, wie zu. Bsp. Tiermehle u.a. Rinder- und Lebermehl verfüttert werden, was ja u.a. im Frolic enthalten ist.

Quelle, z. Bsp. hier:
http://www.ris.bka.gv.at/GeltendeFa...Gesetzesnummer=20003501&ShowPrintPreview=True

Z.Bsp. hatten auch aus diesem Grund bestimmte Baitfirmen vor der *Hannover Messe 2013 am 26.1. *einigen Ärger mit den Behörden (Lebensmittelüberwachung) und ließen Tiermehle (Rinder- und Lebermehl) zu Hause.

Das wäre zumindest eine Begründung, welche die Verwendung für Frolic untersagt.
Mit der Gewässergüte hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun.

Die Quelle für diese Aussage ist meine bessere Hälfte, welche als amtliche Tierärztin in der Lebensmittelüberwachung arbeitet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Da werden sich Fischboilie- und Pelletbauer aber freuen ;-)

Auch wenns da "nur" um Nutztiere und nicht um Wildtiere wie Fische geht....


Aber ist ja anderes Thema.................


----------



## Wochenendangler (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da werden sich Fischboilie- und Pelletbauer aber freuen ;-)
> 
> Auch wenns da "nur" um Nutztiere und nicht um Wildtiere wie Fische geht....
> 
> ...


 
Moin Thomas,

um mal bei den oft hier angesprochenen Karpfen zu bleiben, wieviel "Wildtier" ist denn da noch drin. 
Wenn jährlich davon ´zig Tonnen besetzt werden, sind es keine Wildtiere mehr, sondern schon eher Nutztiere, oder???
Warum werden sie ständig besetzt? Weil sie eben auch entnommen und verwertet werden.

Übrigens hat die Lebensmittelüberwachung wirklich in letzter Zeit ihr Augenmerk auch auf die Baithersteller geworfen (MHD und eben auch die Verwendung tierischer Inhaltsstoffe).
Glaub es einfach, ich sitz an der Quelle, angel aber trotzdem mit Frolic.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Es geht bei dem Gesetz aber nun mal nicht um ausgesetzte Fische, sondern um Futtermittel bei Geflügel/Rinder/Schweinemast/zucht etc..

Futtermittel und nicht Anfüttermittel...

Dass da irgendwann auch irgendwas in Bezug auf Angeln/Angler kommen kann oder wird; und dass wahrscheinlich Verbotsjunkies aus Angelvereinen/verbänden im vorauseilenden Gehorsam tätig werden könnten und alles einbringen entsprechender Stoffe (als Futter oder Köder) für ihre Gewässer verbieten könnten, würde ich nie in Abrede stellen..


Am besten wäre es doch da eh, wenn nur noch Köder verwendet werden dürften, die der Angler selber am und/oder aus dem Gewässer suchen muss, oder?

Das betrifft dann Frolic genauso wie alle Boilies und Pellets mit entsprechenden Inhalten (und auch alle Züchter/Mäster, die tatsächlich noch mit Fisch/Fleischmehlen (Pellets etc.) ihre Fische mästen).

Ergo, um wieder zum Thema zu kommen:
Es gibt auch deswegen keinen Grund, nur Frolic zu verbieten und anderes Futter und Köder mit gleichen Inhaltsstoffen weiter zu erlauben..


----------



## Wochenendangler (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Es geht um Futtermittel für Nutztiere zur Lebensmittelgewinnung.
Und was ist deiner Meinung nach ein "Anfuttermittel" beim fischen? Auch bloß ein Futtermittel, oder?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch deswegen keinen Grund, nur Frolic zu verbieten und anderes Futter und Köder mit gleichen Inhaltsstoffen weiter zu erlauben..


Da gebe ich dir 100%ig Recht.


----------



## Micha383 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Wenn ich hier so am mitlesen bin, welche infos dabei so rumkommen, wird es wohl nicht mehr lange dauern bis eine "White List" gibt.

In welcher dann im Detail aufgelistet was man nur noch verwenden darf.

-Köder (inkl. hersteller)
-Haken (inkl. hersteller)
-Montage (inkl. hersteller)
-Schnur (inkl. hersteller)
-usw.

Ich freu mich schon auf den Tag, weil dann muss ich mir kein Kopp mehr machen ob ich Forlic am Haar am 4er Karpfenhaken anbiete oder lieber doch den Chickenboilie usw.

Angeln gehen ohne auch nur ein Funken denken zu müssen :l


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Angeln gehen ohne auch nur ein Funken denken zu müssen



Was dem Naturell der allermeisten Angler sehr entgegen kommen dürfte.|rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was dem Naturell der allermeisten Angler sehr entgegen kommen dürfte.|rolleyes


 
Wo du Recht hast , hast du Recht ....
Ich frage mich schon seit Jahren, warum muss alles bis ins kleinste geregelt werden ( ich warte darauf, dass ich mir nur noch mit links in der Nase bohren darf und am Wasser das pinkeln und schei$$$$ zu unterlassen habe ), wenn es doch nur die wenigsten daran halten, weil auf jedes Verbot sofort ein Hintertürchen gesucht und gefunden wird ? Wann kommt denn in einem dieser seltsamen Vereine das Verbot, Karpfen gezielt bzw. selektiv zu befischen ?


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was dem Naturell der allermeisten Angler sehr entgegen kommen dürfte.|rolleyes


 
 Du bist ja soooooooooo böse und gemein!!

Komm ja nich auf die Idee und änder was daran..


----------



## fordfan1 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Knispel schrieb:


> ( ich warte darauf, dass ich mir nur noch mit links in der Nase bohren darf und am Wasser das pinkeln und schei$$$$ zu unterlassen habe )



Naja,zumindest letzteres ist ne OWI #h


----------



## donak (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Naja,zumindest letzteres ist ne OWI #h



Ich bin schon froh, dass er nicht *ins* Wasser schei***.

Ich meine wenn Frolic verboten wird dann auch Boilies, denn da enthalten nunmal auch einige Tiermehl.

Nichtsdestotrotz, ist diese ganze "Anfuttergeschichte" nicht ganz einfach in meinen Augen.


----------



## Primsfischer (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Denke nicht, dass Frolic ein Gewässer mehr belastet als Boilies oder Pellets.
Allerdings nur solange man Qualitätsprodukte verwendet, die von den Fischen auf jeden Fall aufgenommen werden. Ich denke die Fänge, die Frolic in den letzten Jahren erzielt hat sprechen auch bei diesem Produkt für Qualität.
Nur bei der Verwendung von minderwertigen Pellets oder Boilies entsteht Schaden im Gewässer, wenn diese nicht von den Fischen aufgenommen werden und erst nach langer Zeit zersetzt werden und dabei Schadstoffe entstehen.
Das Füttern von Enten mit Brot bildet, denke ich auch nur eine Gefahr, wenn kein Fischbestand vorhanden ist, der die absinkenden Brotreste aufnimmt.


----------



## fordfan1 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Primsfischer schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass Frolic ein Gewässer mehr belastet als Boilies oder Pellets.
> Allerdings nur solange man Qualitätsprodukte verwendet, die von den Fischen auf jeden Fall aufgenommen werden. Ich denke die Fänge, die Frolic in den letzten Jahren erzielt hat sprechen auch bei diesem Produkt für Qualität.
> Nur bei der Verwendung von minderwertigen Pellets oder Boilies entsteht Schaden im Gewässer, wenn diese nicht von den Fischen aufgenommen werden und erst nach langer Zeit zersetzt werden und dabei Schadstoffe entstehen.
> Das Füttern von Enten mit Brot bildet, denke ich auch nur eine Gefahr, wenn kein Fischbestand vorhanden ist, der die absinkenden Brotreste aufnimmt.



|bigeyes


Tu mir einen Gefallen,und lies dir deinen Post nochmal durch...

Alles klar?


----------



## TropicOrange (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*

Solange mit Maß und Ziel eingebracht, ist weder Frolic, noch Boilies, Mais, Maden oder wasauchimmer in irgendeiner Art und Weise schädlich für ein intaktes Gewässer. Uncool wirds dann, wenn in großem Stil an einer Stelle Futter verklappt wird. Damit öffnet man der Eutrophierung, wenn auch nur in einem bestimmten Bereich des Gewässers, Tür und Tor. Inwiefern sich das auf den Nährstoffhaushalt des gesammten Systems auswirkt, kommt natürlich auf dessen Zustand, Größe, etc. an.

Sehr interessant finde ich auch die Diskussion, ob Frolic soviel schädlicher sein soll, als Boilies oder Forellenteig ausm Glas. Warum sollen die Farbstoffe im Frolic so viel schlechter sein als die, die in den lustig leuchtenden Gläschen mit Forellenteig oder in allen Regenbogenfarben kolorierten Boilies enthalten sind?


----------



## Micha383 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Solange mit Maß und Ziel eingebracht, ist weder Frolic, noch Boilies, Mais, Maden oder wasauchimmer in irgendeiner Art und Weise schädlich für ein intaktes Gewässer. Uncool wirds dann, wenn in großem Stil an einer Stelle Futter verklappt wird. Damit öffnet man der Eutrophierung, wenn auch nur in einem bestimmten Bereich des Gewässers, Tür und Tor. Inwiefern sich das auf den Nährstoffhaushalt des gesammten Systems auswirkt, kommt natürlich auf dessen Zustand, Größe, etc. an.
> 
> Sehr interessant finde ich auch die Diskussion, ob Frolic soviel schädlicher sein soll, als Boilies oder Forellenteig ausm Glas. Warum sollen die Farbstoffe im Frolic so viel schlechter sein als die, die in den lustig leuchtenden Gläschen mit Forellenteig oder in allen Regenbogenfarben kolorierten Boilies enthalten sind?



Zu dem Forellenteig.

Wenn ich mich recht erinner dann steht doch sowas in der art "nicht als tiernahurung geeignet" oder so ähnlich drauf.
Und wenn man dann noch an den Glitter der drin ist denkt, böse böse böse...

Boilies, Frolic, Pellets usw.
Schädlich fürs Gewässer... 
Naja...
Mit jeglicher art des Einbringens von Futter verändert man die gewichtung der einzelnen bestandteile im Wasser.
Das mal Grundliegend.
In wie weit die Änderung sich auswirkt hängt doch ganz einfach von sehr vielen Faktoren ab.
zumal auch besatz und entnahme änderungen nach sich ziehen, genauso wie umwelteinflüsse, Äcker in der nähe die gedüngt werden usw.


Ich kann mir auch net vorstellen das Frolic schädlicher sein soll / kann als viele andere sorten von Ködern (Boilies, Pellets usw.).


Mal Offtopic
Mensch Jungs, hier herrscht ja teils ein ton und ein verhalten vor welches einfach net mehr feierlich ist.
Da will man sich jmd unterhalten und erörtern wie es um was bestellt ist und dann wird jmd schon gar mehr oder weniger direkt persönlich angegangen.
Dann reagiert die person die angegangen wird genau so und schon haben wer den nächsten "klein krieg" und jeder will seine Meinung durchprügeln.

Erinnert mich iwie an die Desastertruppe.

Anstatt man der Person die das Problem hat nützliche Infos und Hilfestellung gibt um eventuell das Frolicverbot aufzuheben wird hier mit unter gegenseitig aufeinander rumgehackt.


----------



## Micha383 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie halten es eure Vereine mit dem Einsatz von Frolic*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was dem Naturell der allermeisten Angler sehr entgegen kommen dürfte.|rolleyes



Wohl wahr...
Und wenn nix gefangen wird, liegts freilich nicht an den noch erlaubten mitteln, sondern weil nix im wasser ist.
Und so muss dann natürlich deutlich mehr fisch ins wasser, ist ja auch net schädlich weil ja eh nix drin ist und so.


----------

